# Ho conosciuto il conte



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Stamattina abbiamo preso un aperitivo insieme, un vero gentiluomo, grande classe e cultura..abbiamo parlato di musica classica..ha un animo veramente sensibile


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

> e allora?
> scusa, forse mi sono persa qualche pezzo.


 
un ammonimento per questo commento.:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora?
> scusa, forse mi sono persa qualche pezzo.


nessun pezzo

se trovi qualche rotella ramenga, non è tua


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Stamattina abbiamo preso un aperitivo insieme, un vero gentiluomo, grande classe e cultura..abbiamo parlato di musica classica..ha un animo veramente sensibile



Di che avete parlato? Ma voi state male... :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Non vedo la necessita' di fare pubblicita' a un ex utente.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vedo la necessita' di fare pubblicita' a un ex utente.


mica era per lui


era per lei :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mica era per lui
> 
> 
> era per lei :mrgreen:



Scusate ma voi ve lo vedete il Conte con quella santa donna di Messalina che beve un aperitivo parlando di musica classica? :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

Francamente non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusate ma voi ve lo vedete il Conte con quella santa donna di Messalina che beve un aperitivo parlando di musica classica? :rotfl:


 
ma cerrrrto!

2 personaggi così affascinanti

con la fortuna di abitare vicino



e comunque straquoto iris


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma cerrrrto!
> 
> 2 personaggi così affascinanti
> 
> ...


E Messalina che gli fa ascoltare un disco di classica a casa sua... naturalmente utilizzando la lingua al posto della puntina...


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusate ma voi ve lo vedete il Conte con quella santa donna di Messalina che beve un aperitivo parlando di musica classica? :rotfl:


Bè, io lei ce la vedo...e pure lui... quella che non ci vedo è Astro che continua a raccontarsi e raccontarci al solva che va bene così... in realtà magari glielo ha presentato lei...

Va bè, è simpatico...questo si sapeva, noi lo conosciamo da vario tempo...qualcuno lo ama, qualuno lo odia, qualcuno lo trova simpatico, altri meno....mi par cosa alquanto soggettiva comunque, non trovi Messalina? e che abbia una gran cultura di musica pare un'ovvietà anche datosi il lavoro che fa, è come giocare con me al trivial pursuit: so' proffa, dire di me che c'ho cultura è come dire che i volatili c'han le ali!!!!... aprirci un thread mi pare troppo... comunque siam contenti per te che esci...
Domani apro anche io un thread che stasera vado al cinema!!! 
Io credo che l'unica che possa riabilitare la figura del Conte al massimo sia la moglie... non è che se vien qualcuno qui a perorar la causa parlando dic ome è piacevole il break aperitivo con lui cambino le cose....anche e soprattutto perchè noi l'aperitivo non oo abbiamo bevuto!!!


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusate ma voi ve lo vedete il Conte con quella santa donna di Messalina che beve un aperitivo parlando di musica classica? :rotfl:


Abbiamo parlato di musica e poco altro...ma perchè è stato bannato? Scusate io sono nuova e magari mi sono persa dei pezzi, ma sembra una persona veramente in gamba!


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato di musica e poco altro...ma perchè è stato bannato? Scusate io sono nuova e magari mi sono persa dei pezzi, ma sembra una persona veramente in gamba!



Lo è... ma non è tipo da forum, o da matrimonio! :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiedilo a lui no?


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato di musica e poco altro...ma perchè è stato bannato? Scusate io sono nuova e magari mi sono persa dei pezzi, ma sembra una persona veramente in gamba!


Scusa ma perchè non lo chiedi a lui?
Ora che vi conoscete avrete modo di contattarvi come volete e disquisire su qualsivoglia argomento.


----------



## Angel (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora?
> scusa, forse mi sono persa qualche pezzo.


Non solo qualche e non sei l'unica :mexican:

P.S. Un ben tornata anche a Asu :ciao:


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

comunque è patetica questa storia!!! L'utente bannato vuole tornare? E levategli il ban...
tanto lo abbiamo tra le scatole ugualmente....prima la moglie, poi l'amica...ma siamo seri su...


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Non solo qualche e non sei l'unica :mexican:
> 
> P.S. Un ben tornata anche a Asu :ciao:


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> comunque è patetica questa storia!!! L'utente bannato vuole tornare? E levategli il ban...
> tanto lo abbiamo tra le scatole ugualmente....prima la moglie, poi l'amica...ma siamo seri su...


Ma infatti, fatelo tornare sto conte... c'è ben di peggio qui dentro! :mexican:


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti, fatelo tornare sto conte... c'è ben di peggio qui dentro! :mexican:


Mi farebbe piacere..sembra una gran persona..tra l'altro oggi è il suo onomastico! Auguroni!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Io oggi ho comprato l'ammorbidente.
Ma, secondo voi, c'è davvero differenza tra i tipi economici e quelli costosi? E tra i regolari e i concentrati? :no:
Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Mi farebbe piacere..sembra una gran persona..tra l'altro oggi è il suo onomastico! Auguroni!



S.Conte?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io oggi ho comprato l'ammorbidente.
> Ma, secondo voi, c'è davvero differenza tra i tipi economici e quelli costosi? E tra i regolari e i concentrati? :no:
> Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


 
io domani vado sulla costiera amalfitana

che faccio?
quando torno apro un 3d per ogni giornata o per ciascun evento di minimo interesse?


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io domani vado sulla costiera amalfitana
> 
> che faccio?
> quando torno apro un 3d per ogni giornata o per ciascun evento di minimo interesse?


Se mi dite i vostri compleanni ed onomastici apro un 3d per ogni evento..Sono una persona affettuosa io!:carneval:


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io oggi ho comprato l'ammorbidente.
> Ma, secondo voi, c'è davvero differenza tra i tipi economici e quelli costosi? E tra i regolari e i concentrati? :no:
> Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


 
Quelli economici sono meno efficaci.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Se mi dite i vostri compleanni ed onomastici apro un 3d per ogni evento..Sono una persona affettuosa io!:carneval:


 
Come se avessimo accettato grazie.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io oggi ho comprato l'ammorbidente.
> Ma, secondo voi, c'è davvero differenza tra i tipi economici e quelli costosi? E tra i regolari e i concentrati? :no:
> Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


io sono contraria all'ammorbidente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io domani vado sulla costiera amalfitana
> 
> che faccio?
> quando torno apro un 3d per ogni giornata o per ciascun evento di minimo interesse?


 Mi porti il limoncello?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono contraria all'ammorbidente


 Perché?
In effetti a me piacciono, però contrastano col mio profumo...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> In effetti a me piacciono, però contrastano col mio profumo...


 
inquinano
mi danno fastidio alla pelle
e gradisco la biancheria crocchiante


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


Sicuramente quello di un bel barbecue.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente quello di un bel barbecue.


Buongustaio... se il tempo regge, domenica non mi ferma nessuno:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi porti il limoncello?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Bè, io lei ce la vedo...e pure lui... quella che non ci vedo è Astro che continua a raccontarsi e raccontarci al solva che va bene così... in realtà magari glielo ha presentato lei...
> 
> Va bè, è simpatico...questo si sapeva, noi lo conosciamo da vario tempo...qualcuno lo ama, qualuno lo odia, qualcuno lo trova simpatico, altri meno....mi par cosa alquanto soggettiva comunque, non trovi Messalina? e che abbia una gran cultura di musica pare un'ovvietà anche datosi il lavoro che fa, è come giocare con me al trivial pursuit: so' proffa, dire di me che c'ho cultura è come dire che i volatili c'han le ali!!!!... aprirci un thread mi pare troppo... comunque siam contenti per te che esci...
> Domani apro anche io un thread che stasera vado al cinema!!!
> Io credo che l'unica che possa riabilitare la figura del Conte al massimo sia la moglie... non è che se vien qualcuno qui a perorar la causa parlando dic ome è piacevole il break aperitivo con lui cambino le cose....anche e soprattutto perchè noi l'aperitivo non oo abbiamo bevuto!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcTVvK3_jB4&feature=related


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongustaio... se il tempo regge, domenica non mi ferma nessuno:carneval:


Forse pure io ne faccio uno questo weekend... vuoi unirti?


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


la legna che brucia


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> la legna che brucia


anche con qualcuno legato sopra, a volte


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche con qualcuno legato sopra, a volte


se è rosa e grasso sicuramente:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> se è rosa e grasso sicuramente:mrgreen:


va bene anche quello :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> se è rosa e grasso sicuramente:mrgreen:


 ...tutto grasso che cola...


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io domani vado sulla costiera amalfitana
> 
> che faccio?
> quando torno apro un 3d per ogni giornata o per ciascun evento di minimo interesse?


 Mi porti un regalo??


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse pure io ne faccio uno questo weekend... vuoi unirti?


Mi verrebbe un filino in salita :carneval:

Altrimenti un BBQ non si rifiuta mai... quanti anni ha tuo figlio? Ci sta sia coetaneo di Sbarella


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiedilo a lui no?


 alla marzullo...si faccia una domanda e si dia una risposta....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> S.Conte?


 ma se oggi e S. Giovanni!


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> la legna che brucia


 di un rogo medievale, s'intende:mexican:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato di musica e poco altro...ma perchè è stato bannato? Scusate io sono nuova e magari mi sono persa dei pezzi, ma sembra una persona veramente in gamba!


quante ne ha ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io oggi ho comprato l'ammorbidente.
> Ma, secondo voi, c'è davvero differenza tra i tipi economici e quelli costosi? E tra i regolari e i concentrati? :no:
> Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


Certo che hai il senso dell'off topic incorporato :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io oggi ho comprato l'ammorbidente.
> Ma, secondo voi, c'è davvero differenza tra i tipi economici e quelli costosi? E tra i regolari e i concentrati? :no:
> Qual è il vosto profumo preferito?


allora, ne ho trovato uno al profumo di mirra. ne uso pochissimo. ma è straordinario Persa. 

ti danno pure il re magio . un bel tipo interessante. ci ho parlato poco perchè aveva mal di gola, mi ha promesso pero' che verrà qui a trovarci. naturalmente gli ho dato il tuo numero di tel.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

comunque io ho conosciuto il principe


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quante ne ha ?


di amiche? Penso tante è una persona veramente simpatica e sensibile, credo non sia stato capito


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> di amiche? Penso tante è una persona veramente simpatica e sensibile, credo non sia stato capito


No, e' stato solo cafone, pesantemente cafone oserei dire, nei confronti di un utente.

Non credo esistano gli "incompresi" in nessuna categoria


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> allora, ne ho trovato uno al profumo di mirra. ne uso pochissimo. ma è straordinario Persa.
> 
> ti danno pure il re magio . un bel tipo interessante. ci ho parlato poco perchè aveva mal di gola, mi ha promesso pero' che verrà qui a trovarci. naturalmente gli ho dato il tuo numero di tel.


 gia, Gaspare fa sempre la sua porca figura:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Certo che hai il senso dell'off topic incorporato :rotfl:


 Mi è parso più coinvolgente del topic...


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi è parso più coinvolgente del topic...


 ma anche le usanze religiose degli ottentotti...ne vogliamo parlare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> allora, ne ho trovato uno al profumo di mirra. ne uso pochissimo. ma è straordinario Persa.
> 
> ti danno pure il re magio . un bel tipo interessante. ci ho parlato poco perchè aveva mal di gola, mi ha promesso pero' che verrà qui a trovarci. naturalmente gli ho dato il tuo numero di tel.


 Ho cercato notizie, ma non ne ho trovate ...il re mago della mirra ...com'è?


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi è parso più coinvolgente del topic...


 
Mica rappresenti tutti gli utenti!:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> di amiche? Penso tante è una persona veramente simpatica e sensibile, credo non sia stato capito


Magari non si è fatto capire lui....  a me Conte stava simpatico e data anche la mia breve permanenza non abbiamo mai avuto scontri particolari ma, per favore, non venirmi a dire che un signore di una certa età (dopo i 25 per me han tutti una certa età....la certa età della ragione, quantomeno!) che ama presentarsi come galletto di pollaio con moglie amata e accondiscendente sebbene becca al seguito (scusa Astro...non ce l'ho con te ma con le modalità di raccontarti che ti han preceduta! Di cui tu magari sei contenta, ma che A ME - come donna - non sarebbero piaciute se tale fosse stato il dipinto dle mio uomo!) stia dando di sè un'immagine di uno giusto, irreprensibile, etc....la stessa Astro ha fatto capire che è più fumo che arrosto (almeno così mi è parso), che è più la vanagloria che l'atto concluso, che è più potenza che atto, il che fa di lui un personaggio più che una persona ben definibile.... il che vuol dire che a volte qui - pur nel suo modo di vivere la realtà - giocava a rappresentarci un modo, un modo di pensare, un guitto, una maschera....e, detto tra noi, siccome qui si iscrive (come io stessa ho fatto) gente sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi, quasi per alternativa ai binari della metropolitana, star qui a raccontr la propria vita con uno che cazzareggia non è detto stia bene a tutti... a me non disturbava ma la realtà e l'oggettività è che a volte paresse voler fare il bastian contrario con alcuni di noi perpartito preso, per continuare a far la recita di gallo di pollaio....
Quindi la storia che non loabbiamo capito (non credo si riferisse a me ma a chi con lui spesos si scontrava) io nonla credo.... piuttosto si è sforzato poco - A MIO AVVISO - di farsi sul serio conoscere lui... insomma, non si può sempre finire in caciara per mantener fede al proprio personaggio, A MENO CHE lo scopo insito sia vivere quel personaggio perchè è così che ci fa piacere esser vissuti da gente che magari mai incontreremo....

Ripeto: a me il conte era simpatico, però evita per favore di fargli recitare il ruolo dell'incompreso perchè forse più di qualcuno qui ti consiglierebeb di rileggerti indietro il forum, vecchio e nuovo....


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Magari non si è fatto capire lui.... a me Conte stava simpatico e data anche la mia breve permanenza non abbiamo mai avuto scontri particolari ma, per favore, non venirmi a dire che un signore di una certa età (dopo i 25 per me han tutti una certa età....la certa età della ragione, quantomeno!) che ama presentarsi come galletto di pollaio con moglie amata e accondiscendente sebbene becca al seguito (scusa Astro...non ce l'ho con te ma con le modalità di raccontarti che ti han preceduta! Di cui tu magari sei contenta, ma che A ME - come donna - non sarebbero piaciute se tale fosse stato il dipinto dle mio uomo!) stia dando di sè un'immagine di uno giusto, irreprensibile, etc....la stessa Astro ha fatto capire che è più fumo che arrosto (almeno così mi è parso), che è più la vanagloria che l'atto concluso, che è più potenza che atto, il che fa di lui un personaggio più che una persona ben definibile.... il che vuol dire che a volte qui - pur nel suo modo di vivere la realtà - giocava a rappresentarci un modo, un modo di pensare, un guitto, una maschera....e, detto tra noi, siccome qui si iscrive (come io stessa ho fatto) gente sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi, quasi per alternativa ai binari della metropolitana, star qui a raccontr la propria vita con uno che cazzareggia non è detto stia bene a tutti... a me non disturbava ma la realtà e l'oggettività è che a volte paresse voler fare il bastian contrario con alcuni di noi perpartito preso, per continuare a far la recita di gallo di pollaio....
> Quindi la storia che non loabbiamo capito (non credo si riferisse a me ma a chi con lui spesos si scontrava) io nonla credo.... piuttosto si è sforzato poco - A MIO AVVISO - di farsi sul serio conoscere lui... insomma, non si può sempre finire in caciara per mantener fede al proprio personaggio, A MENO CHE lo scopo insito sia vivere quel personaggio perchè è così che ci fa piacere esser vissuti da gente che magari mai incontreremo....
> 
> Ripeto: a me il conte era simpatico, però evita per favore di fargli recitare il ruolo dell'incompreso perchè forse più di qualcuno qui ti consiglierebeb di rileggerti indietro il forum, vecchio e nuovo....


Grazie rileggerò con calma tutto quello che ha scritto


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Grazie rileggerò con calma tutto quello che ha scritto


Beata te che c'hai tutto 'sto tempo! :up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Beata te che c'hai tutto 'sto tempo! :up:


 tra un amante e l'altro, professionista, moglie e madre felice avrà tanto tempo...compreso stare la sera qui sul pc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
einstein gli fa una pippa a messalina...ma ripensandoci bene probabilmente sarebbe il contrario:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> tra un amante e l'altro, professionista, moglie e madre felice avrà tanto tempo...compreso stare la sera qui sul pc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> einstein gli fa una pippa a messalina...ma ripensandoci bene probabilmente sarebbe il contrario:carneval::carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 pregasi segnalare il gradimento del post:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma anche le usanze religiose degli ottentotti...ne vogliamo parlare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:

a questo punto, volentieri! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> pregasi segnalare il gradimento del post:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*ete e tutti.*



Eteocle2 ha detto:


> tra un amante e l'altro, professionista, moglie e madre felice avrà tanto tempo...compreso stare la sera qui sul pc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> einstein gli fa una pippa a messalina...ma ripensandoci bene probabilmente sarebbe il contrario:carneval::carneval:




somaro, chettiridi.:mrgreen:


puongiorno .


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> tra un amante e l'altro, professionista, moglie e madre felice avrà tanto tempo...compreso stare la sera qui sul pc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> einstein gli fa una pippa a messalina...ma ripensandoci bene probabilmente sarebbe il contrario:carneval::carneval:


Veramente la Levi Montalcini: dormo 5 ore per notte e m bastano!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, e' stato solo cafone, pesantemente cafone oserei dire, nei confronti di un utente.
> 
> Non credo esistano gli "incompresi" in nessuna categoria


Ah si? Secondo me esageri.
Dato che anch'io leggo il forum, potresti postare qui i post dove ti è parso cafone? A certi utenti lui piaceva. Basti il topic aperto da Aristocat per il giorno del suo compleanno. Sei troppo pesante nei giudizi. E lui non ti ha mai mancato di rispetto.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

anvedi che gambe, complimenti!


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

Si, vi ricoradte? il Conte ha sempre dteto che Astr a volte usciva e si metteva reggicalze o autoreggenti ma mai per lui... questa ne è la riprova...o magari è stato il Conte a dirgli di mettere questo avatar...o magari è un lapsus freudiano!


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ah si? Secondo me esageri.
> Dato che anch'io leggo il forum, potresti postare qui i post dove ti è parso cafone? A certi utenti lui piaceva. Basti il topic aperto da Aristocat per il giorno del suo compleanno. Sei troppo pesante nei giudizi. E lui non ti ha mai mancato di rispetto.


a me non è parso cafone con un'utente

mi è parso cafone e basta 
nonchè patetico come dicevo altrove


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ah si? Secondo me esageri.
> Dato che anch'io leggo il forum, potresti postare qui i post dove ti è parso cafone? A certi utenti lui piaceva. Basti il topic aperto da Aristocat per il giorno del suo compleanno. Sei troppo pesante nei giudizi. E lui non ti ha mai mancato di rispetto.



Secondo me no... se lo rilegga allora, pero' se avete la stessa modalita' di discussione (vedi i "capisci?") dubito possa notare la cafonaggine.

A me stava simpatico, quando non era cafone... ma mi manco' anche di rispetto.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, vi ricoradte? il Conte ha sempre dteto che Astr a volte usciva e si metteva reggicalze o autoreggenti ma mai per lui... questa ne è la riprova...o magari è stato il Conte a dirgli di mettere questo avatar...o magari è un lapsus freudiano!


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> miiiiimiiiii


 Che ho detto?


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Stamattina abbiamo preso un aperitivo insieme, un vero gentiluomo, grande classe e cultura..abbiamo parlato di musica classica..ha un animo veramente sensibile


Credo fermamente che sia tu il conte


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi che gambe, complimenti!


trovi?
lo stinco pirinco non mi è mai piaciuto


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> trovi?
> lo stinco pirinco non mi è mai piaciuto


lo stinco che??:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> lo stinco che??:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
pirinco

sai, quello che non ha un'adeguata tornitura, troppo sfuggente


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pirinco
> 
> sai, quello che non ha un'adeguata tornitura, troppo sfuggente


ah. Io apprezzo solo quello al forno con patate:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ah. Io apprezzo solo quello al forno con patate:mrgreen:




basta che non guardi me quando stai preparando il contorno dello stinco :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Credo fermamente che sia tu il conte



Ho anch'io il dubbio ma non mi sono sbilanciato finora.


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho anch'io il dubbio ma non mi sono sbilanciato finora.


 
L'ho pensato dalla prima volta che l'ho letta/o.
E poi, onestamente, dire di aver conosciuto il conte e tesserne così le lodi fa pensare...ma si, ma poi, alla fine, chissenefrega...se si diverte così buon per lui


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, vi ricoradte? il Conte ha sempre dteto che Astr a volte usciva e si metteva reggicalze o autoreggenti ma mai per lui... questa ne è la riprova...o magari è stato il Conte a dirgli di mettere questo avatar...o magari è un lapsus freudiano!


Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.
Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
L'Avatar? Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.
Sbaglio?


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.
> Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
> L'Avatar? Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
> Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.
> Sbaglio?


Veramente lo penso io...non generalizzare


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> *Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.*
> Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
> L'Avatar? Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
> Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.
> Sbaglio?


quindi sono i tuoi di stinchi?


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.
> Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
> L'Avatar? Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
> Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.
> Sbaglio?



Guarda, per me non è un'offesa sia chiaro... secondo me vuole solo un pò divertirsi, come suo solito! :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.
> Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
> L'Avatar? Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
> Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.
> Sbaglio?



Non capisco perche' lei e suo marito dobbiate agire o parlare in contrapposizione a Persa.

Mi sembra veramente ridicolo tra adulti


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.
> Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
> L'Avatar? *Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
> Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.*
> Sbaglio?


Non ho capito il finale. Come donna. Avatar con gambe e reggicalze.
Anche Persa è donna.
Perchè dovrebbe sentirsi provocata dal tuo avatar?
Mi pare che ultimamente le provocazioni siano un po' debolucce:no:


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, per me non è un'offesa sia chiaro... secondo me vuole solo un pò divertirsi, come suo solito! :mexican:


Ciao Kidduzzo. Fra un pò vengo dalle tue parti in vacanza...fa che sia bel tempo, mi raccomando :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco perche' lei e suo marito dobbiate agire o parlare in contrapposizione a Persa.
> 
> Mi sembra veramente ridicolo tra adulti


Visioni della vita diverse. No?
Possibile?


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Non ho capito il finale. Come donna. Avatar con gambe e reggicalze.
> Anche Persa è donna.
> Perchè dovrebbe sentirsi provocata dal tuo avatar?
> Mi pare che ultimamente le provocazioni siano un po' debolucce:no:


Ma credo si riferisca all'avatar di Persa, gambe (molto belle fra l'altro) e piedi che indossano ciabbatine da mare.
Astro contrappone l'immagine di donna sexy a quella di donna "acqua e sapone".
Provocazione per modo di dire...


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Kidduzzo. Fra un pò vengo dalle tue parti in vacanza...fa che sia bel tempo, mi raccomando :mrgreen:



Dai perchè non passi a trovarmi? 

Guarda a inizio settimana c'erano 15 gradi, da ieri ce ne sono più di 25. E c'è anche un bel sole.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Non ho capito il finale. Come donna. Avatar con gambe e reggicalze.
> Anche Persa è donna.
> Perchè dovrebbe sentirsi provocata dal tuo avatar?
> Mi pare che ultimamente le provocazioni siano un po' debolucce:no:


Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai perchè non passi a trovarmi?
> 
> Guarda a inizio settimana c'erano 15 gradi, da ieri ce ne sono più di 25. E c'è anche un bel sole.


Speriamo, cavolo. Comunque anche qui la scorsa settimana c'erano 15 gradi. Ho fatto valigie enormi perchè non so come sarà il tempo.
Mi piacerebbe passare a trovarti ma mi sa che anche se sono nella stessa regione distiamo almeno un paio di orette...


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Speriamo, cavolo. Comunque anche qui la scorsa settimana c'erano 15 gradi. Ho fatto valigie enormi perchè non so come sarà il tempo.
> Mi piacerebbe passare a trovarti ma mi sa che anche se sono nella stessa regione distiamo almeno un paio di orette...



Se è per questo la scorsa settimana c'erano anche meno di 15 gradi...

Comunque se passassi per Trento fammi uno squillo, ti lascio il numero di cell in PM.

Ciao


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Se è per questo la scorsa settimana c'erano anche meno di 15 gradi...
> 
> Comunque se passassi per Trento fammi uno squillo, ti lascio il numero di cell in PM.
> 
> Ciao


 
Ok!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

ranatan e kid che mi fate sulle alture innevate?:ira:


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ranatan e kid che mi fate sulle alture innevate?:ira:


Ma infatti...io che adoro il mare. Lo faccio per far piacere al maritozzo...ho un animo buono io :carneval:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ranatan e kid che mi fate sulle alture innevate?:ira:



La neve si è sciolta da un pò... :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> La neve si è sciolta da un pò... :mexican:


Cervo a primavera? :carneval:


E' una battuta ovviamente


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cervo a primavera? :carneval:
> 
> 
> E' una battuta ovviamente


Sei simpatica come l'herpes inguinale! :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

*immaginavo ma*



Kid ha detto:


> La neve si è sciolta da un pò... :mexican:


 suonava bene:sonar:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> suonava bene:sonar:



Io non mi stupisco... quando parlo con gente da fuori e dico che vivo a Trento, subito pensano all'Austria o alla baita di Heidi... :unhappy: c'è un'idea sbagliata su questo capoluogo!


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non mi stupisco... quando parlo con gente da fuori e dico che vivo a Trento, subito pensano all'Austria o alla baita di Heidi... :unhappy: c'è un'idea sbagliata su questo capoluogo!


A Trento non sono mai stata, ma lo scorso anno, i primi di luglio, sono andata in gita a Merano (ai famosi guardini) e non ho mai sudato tanto...ci saranno stati 38 gradi! Anche dove vado io di norma si gira in canottiera e gli autoctoni fanno "persino" il bagno in piscina :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Kid*

Avevo una fidanzatina a trento....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.
> Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
> L'Avatar? Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
> Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.
> Sbaglio?





Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco perche' lei e suo marito dobbiate agire o parlare in contrapposizione a Persa.
> 
> Mi sembra veramente ridicolo tra adulti





ranatan ha detto:


> Ma credo si riferisca all'avatar di Persa, gambe (molto belle fra l'altro) e piedi che indossano ciabbatine da mare.
> Astro contrappone l'immagine di donna sexy a quella di donna "acqua e sapone".
> Provocazione per modo di dire...


 Grazie della spiegazione Ranatan, non ci sarei mai arrivata.
Le gambe del mio avatar non sono le mie, non lo farei mai, e poi ...me le sogno... :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo una fidanzatina a trento....!!:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Grazie della spiegazione Ranatan, non ci sarei mai arrivata.*
> Le gambe del mio avatar non sono le mie, non lo farei mai, e poi ...me le sogno... :mrgreen:


neanch'io:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie della spiegazione Ranatan, non ci sarei mai arrivata.
> Le gambe del mio avatar non sono le mie, non lo farei mai, e poi ...me le sogno... :mrgreen:





AsuDem ha detto:


> neanch'io:mexican:


 Tra l'altro trovo molto più erotiche le mie (dell'avatar, eh) di quelle "travestite", "acconciate"... ma anche l'erotismo è individuale.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro trovo molto più erotiche le mie (dell'avatar, eh) di quelle "travestite", "acconciate"... ma anche l'erotismo è individuale.



Adoro le gambe e i piedi... :mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro trovo molto più erotiche le mie (dell'avatar, eh) di quelle "travestite", "acconciate"... ma anche l'erotismo è individuale.


beh...adesso non esageriamo...certo se becco una così che va a prendere i figli all'asilo non trovo nulla di eccitante..in altre situazioni direi di si...e comunque anche le ciabattine hanno il loro perchè...siamo (sempre) lì, dipende dal soggetto (e dalla personalità) proprietaria delle ciabattine:mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Adoro le gambe e i piedi... :mexican:


 ma anche l'intestino ceco ha il suo bel perchè:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Adoro le gambe e *i piedi*... :mexican:


Inizio veramente a credere che sia l'annata miiiii


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inizio veramente a credere che sia l'annata miiiii



Ognuno ha le sue debolezze... pensa che conosco gente che mangia i cavoletti di bruxelles... :bleah:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inizio veramente a credere che sia l'annata miiiii


 beh..anche  la mia ex moglie è del '77...vedi tu ...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue debolezze... pensa che conosco gente che mangia i cavoletti di bruxelles... :bleah:


Lo dicevo perche' ho un po' eek il feticismo dei piedi... ai quali amo regalare tante belle scarpe:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue debolezze... pensa che conosco gente che mangia i cavoletti di bruxelles... :bleah:


 Che smalto preferisci?


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che smalto preferisci?



Nero o rosso fuoco. :up:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo dicevo perche' ho un po' eek il feticismo dei piedi... ai quali amo regalare tante belle scarpe:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina e il conte non sono la stessa persona



messalina è la persona che più mi ha aiutata quando sono crollata a pezzi 12 anni fa

è una persona fantastica, è una persona vera, ed è davvero una psicoterapeuta

non è un personaggio

a me di quello che fa con gli uomini importa relativamente. A volte mi dispiace per lei, perché penso che con certe persone si butti via, e anche perché in alcune occasioni l'ho vista stare molto male, però alla fine della fiera sono solo fatti suoi. Ha mille lati positivi che sicuramente qui dentro non stanno venendo fuori. Però io non so che cosa avrei fatto senza di lei, e gliene sarò sempre grata.

Potete credere a quello che dico oppure no, comunque le persone che qui dentro hanno anche solo minimamente capito come sono fatta sapranno che non me ne importerebbe niente di raccontare storielle sul conto di altri utenti solo per confondere le acque. Io qui dentro non ho mai scritto per divertirmi. Ho conosciuto il Conte al raduno e conosco messalina da sempre, e non sono la stessa persona


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> *Nero* o rosso fuoco. :up:


miiiii

Non posso


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> Non posso



Ma come, lo mettevo pure io...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma come, lo mettevo pure io...


Per me o niente smalto o nero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah e solo nei piedi ovviamente


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma come, lo mettevo pure io...


dopo esserti pestato col martello spero:mrgreen:
lo smalto nero nun se po' sentì:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> dopo esserti pestato col martello spero:mrgreen:
> lo smalto nero nun se po' sentì:rotfl:


Quando ero nel periodo dark mi mettevo pure il rossetto nero....


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> messalina e il conte non sono la stessa persona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> messalina e il conte non sono la stessa persona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi fai venire dubbi che sia un personaggio anche tu.
Messalina mi piace molto come personaggio provocatorio. Pensandola persona reale mi inquieta lei e mi sconcerta per la sua famiglia e per il suo lavoro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fai venire dubbi che sia un personaggio anche tu.
> Messalina mi piace molto come personaggio provocatorio. Come persona reale mi inquieta per lei, per la sua famiglia e per il suo lavoro.


mettiamoci anche per i vicini di casa e....bingo!:carneval:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fai venire dubbi che sia un personaggio anche tu.
> Messalina mi piace molto come personaggio provocatorio. Pensandola persona reale mi inquieta lei e mi sconcerta per la sua famiglia e per il suo lavoro.



Effettivamente... quoto.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

A me Messalina è simpatica.
La trovo socialmente utile:carneval:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> A me Messalina è simpatica.
> La trovo socialmente utile:carneval:


Indubbiamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi fa piacere che ti abbia divertito tanto

ma davvero non capisco perché siete tutti così sospettosi qui dentro

credete che siamo tutti burattini nelle mani del Conte?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Personalmente non capisco perche' vi affanniate per sostenere avvicenda il vostro essere persone reali.

Per assurdo piu' lo fate piu' risultate "finti".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> mi fa piacere che ti abbia divertito tanto
> 
> ma davvero non capisco perché siete tutti così sospettosi qui dentro
> 
> credete che siamo tutti burattini nelle mani del Conte?


 Forse vogliamo solo credere l'umanità migliore di quello che è.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse vogliamo solo credere l'umanità migliore di quello che è.



Ahah, dai questa è cattiva! :mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

va bene scusate

fate finta che non abbia detto niente

sono tutte stronzate che ho scritto perché volevo divertirmi un po' visto che mi stavo annoiando, dai

lo ammetto, sono un personaggio, e ora vado a provare a pulire un cesso con la lingua perché la cosa mi ha incuriosita

scusate di nuovo

ciao


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> A me Messalina è simpatica.
> La trovo socialmente utile:carneval:


eccola:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> va bene scusate
> 
> fate finta che non abbia detto niente
> 
> ...


 
di nulla, figurati.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> A me Messalina è simpatica.
> La trovo socialmente utile:carneval:


 agli asociali...presumo...:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> di nulla, figurati.


scomponiti un po' ogni tanto però....:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> va bene scusate
> 
> fate finta che non abbia detto niente
> 
> ...


Quintina, fa differenza per te essere creduta o meno? 

Non te la prendere dai  .


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> mi fa piacere che ti abbia divertito tanto
> 
> ma davvero non capisco perché siete tutti così sospettosi qui dentro
> 
> credete che siamo tutti burattini nelle mani del Conte?


 ma no. ho mai scritto una cosa del genere? codone di pagliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> va bene scusate
> 
> fate finta che non abbia detto niente
> 
> ...



No no scusate eh, qualcosa non mi torna... se Conte e Quintina erano al raduno, può significare solo queste cose:

- Quintina virtuale non è quella reale così come Conte e uno dei due mente
- Quintina era solo un avatar e si è incarnato come nella Metà Oscura di Stephen King
- Messalina in realtà è l'avatar spinto di Quintina (che forse no nesiste) che sfoga così le sue pulsioni più intime
- Conte, Quintina e Messalina sono in realtà la moglie del Conte (ma esiste?), tale Astrofiloqualcosa che si fa beffe di noi
- Siamo sopspettosi oltre che dei rompipalle

Ciao Quinti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quintina, fa differenza per te essere creduta o meno?
> 
> Non te la prendere dai  .




non me la prendo, davvero

sono io che ho sbagliato

grazie Marì


----------



## Angel (25 Giugno 2010)

A 4 anni dalla mia iscrizione e dopo un anno di pausa perchè qui dentro sembra sempre un condominio??....com'è sta storia che vi conoscete tutti??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no scusate eh, qualcosa non mi torna... se Conte e Quintina erano al raduno, può significare solo queste cose:
> 
> - Quintina virtuale non è quella reale così come Conte e uno dei due mente
> - Quintina era solo un avatar e si è incarnato come nella Metà Oscura di Stephen King
> ...



beh, che io e il Conte non siamo la stessa persona può testimoniarlo Aristocat, visto che c'era anche lei

e poi, se mi dovessi incarnare in qualcosa o qualcuno, mi incarnerei in Beatrix Kiddo veramente


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, che io e il Conte non siamo la stessa persona può testimoniarlo Aristocat, visto che c'era anche lei
> 
> e poi, se mi dovessi incarnare in qualcosa o qualcuno, mi incarnerei in Beatrix Kiddo veramente



Quintina, a questo punto l'unica cosa da fare è che tu mi mandi una foto.

Ah nuda naturalmente, perchè potresti essere il Conte truccato.

Dopodichè comunicherò al forum se esisti o meno.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, che io e il Conte non siamo la stessa persona può testimoniarlo Aristocat, visto che c'era anche lei
> 
> e poi, se mi dovessi incarnare in qualcosa o qualcuno, mi incarnerei in Beatrix Kiddo veramente


quindi sei pure aristocat?:mrgreen:
scherzo eh?
Onestamente, come ti è già stato detto, non capisco questo affannarsi a volersi giustificare .
Nessuno qui lo fa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quintina, a questo punto l'unica cosa da fare è che tu mi mandi una foto.
> 
> Ah nuda naturalmente, perchè potresti essere il Conte truccato.
> 
> Dopodichè comunicherò al forum se esisti o meno.




forget about it

io sono molto pudica, faccio fatica perfino a mettermi in costume alla spiaggia

okay lo ammetto, sono il Conte


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> forget about it
> 
> io sono molto pudica, faccio fatica perfino a mettermi in costume alla spiaggia
> 
> okay lo ammetto, sono il Conte


Ok... pure io sono il Conte.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Ma la persona puo' anche esistere, e' il personaggio che scrive che, ripeto mi lascia perplessa.

Nonostante tutto non mi pare di aver risposto in maniera sgarbata o altro, in genere rispondo prendendo per vero quello che scrivono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> quindi sei pure aristocat?:mrgreen:
> scherzo eh?
> Onestamente, come ti è già stato detto, non capisco questo affannarsi a volersi giustificare .
> Nessuno qui lo fa.



infatti, hai ragione

ho sbagliato

pensate pure quello che volete

però come personaggio non sono molto interessante, a pensarci bene dovrei farmi venire in mente qualcosa per rendermi più intrigante. Mo' ci penso


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> infatti, hai ragione
> 
> ho sbagliato
> 
> ...



Guarda, per me hai 1000 punti anche solo per l'avatar, tranquilla.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> infatti, hai ragione
> 
> ho sbagliato
> 
> ...


Direi che è la giusta filosofia:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, per me hai 1000 punti anche solo per l'avatar, tranquilla.




Revenge is a dish best served cold....


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold....


:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quella foto ehm...è datata! Magari fossi ancora così.
> Poi ehm, voi credete che Messalina sia il Conte andiamo bene.
> L'Avatar? Una precisa provocazione a quello di Persa no?
> Come dirle: io donna, la penso diametralmente opposto a te.
> Sbaglio?


Sbagli? e perchè? sei contenta tu? quando tornia casa ti senti realizzata come donna, madre, moglie e amante? allora va benissimo così!!!
Sempre che a te però vada anche bene che tuo marito andasse dicendoche ti acconciavi per gli altri e per lui no.... non mi pare proprio carino far credere che la propria mogliettina se ne vada a far ginnastica altrove....se volevi dirlo tu cosa facevi erra un conto, che lui l'abbia dovuto far credere....non lotrovo esattamente regale, ecco!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sbagli? e perchè? sei contenta tu? quando tornia casa ti senti realizzata come donna, madre, moglie e amante? allora va benissimo così!!!
> Sempre che a te però vada anche bene che tuo marito andasse dicendoche ti acconciavi per gli altri e per lui no.... non mi pare proprio carino far credere che la propria mogliettina se ne vada a far ginnastica altrove....se volevi dirlo tu cosa facevi erra un conto, che lui l'abbia dovuto far credere....non lotrovo esattamente regale, ecco!


Ma mariasantissima succedono tante di quelle cose nella vita di ciascuno di noi che non sia. Si è capitato che mi acconciavo in un certo modo per uscire. E allora? Ma è lui che pensava che lo facessi per gli altri. Lo facevo per me stessa. Ci sono momenti in cui ti senti di essere in un certo modo e altri in un altro. Scusa ma che ne sa mio marito di cosa faccio o non faccio quando lui non c'è? Io l'ho sempre e solo lasciato fare e dire, ma che mi cambia? Me lo spieghi?

Poi io trovo inqualificabile come trattate Messalina.
Se ad una va di fare certe cose, saranno si o no, affari suoi?
Ma possibile che ogni persona che entra o scrive qua, debba per forza avere qualche male da curare, qualche sbaglio da correggere e via di questo passo? Secondo me esistono anche donne molto più trasgressive di Messalina e in ogni caso la sfera sessuale è una cosa intima e soggettiva.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Poi io trovo inqualificabile come trattate Messalina.
> Se ad una va di fare certe cose, saranno si o no, affari suoi?
> Ma possibile che ogni persona che entra o scrive qua, debba per forza avere qualche male da curare, qualche sbaglio da correggere e via di questo passo? Secondo me esistono anche donne molto più trasgressive di Messalina e in ogni caso la sfera sessuale è una cosa intima e soggettiva.



Ma a me pare così pacifico che chi viene qui dentro a confessarsi abbia qualche problema scusa.

Se vengo qui esordendo: mi piace leccare gli alluci femminili, non lo faccio per rendere partecipi gli altri (che glie fregherà?), ma per capire se sono normale io, no?


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> messalina e il conte non sono la stessa persona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che sia lei a porsi male o malino? se ci parlasse di altroc he dipercentuali degli uomini che si fa, delle sue pratiche sessuali e di quanto prende a consulenza, magari staremo qui a sentire il suo valido ed utile contributo datosi anche che è di un mestiere tale che apporterebbe solo benefici al forum! E' lei che a preferito far interventi del tipo: mi piace far sesso...c'ho 4 amanti....prima facevo sesso anche con due nella stessa giornata...lecco praticamente ogni cosa che mi capita davanti (scherzando o no ha parlato di cessi...ora a me manco per scherzo o per provocazione verrebbe da dire una cosa tanto vomitevole!!!)...e le palline, e i vibratori, e lo squirting e la dominazione....e mi fermo qui....ora, se casomai le venisse in mente di intervenire anche ad hoc con personcine che  hanno al momento qualche problemino da risolvere apportando il suo contributo dimenticandosi per un secondo di essere una erotomane (scusa, io non miintendo di psicologia ma se te la fai con tot persone e ci vai anche dall'analista qualche cosa sottoc he non va c'è....daglielo tu il nome, io l'ho buttata lì ignorantemente tanto per farti capire!) e parlando da persona adulta con persone adulte magari scopriremmo di lei ciò che tu hai scoperto e che non ho dubbi sia vero.... ma noi qui non abbiam visto altroc he unapersona che vuol mettersi in mostra... anche il modo in cui dice certe cose rende palesemente ostentato che si compiace di cotando mostrarsi e viver la vita... mostrasse anche altro che qui c'è varai umanità e serve il contributo di tutti!!!


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma mariasantissima succedono tante di quelle cose nella vita di ciascuno di noi che non sia. Si è capitato che mi acconciavo in un certo modo per uscire. E allora? Ma è lui che pensava che lo facessi per gli altri. Lo facevo per me stessa. Ci sono momenti in cui ti senti di essere in un certo modo e altri in un altro. Scusa ma che ne sa mio marito di cosa faccio o non faccio quando lui non c'è? Io l'ho sempre e solo lasciato fare e dire, ma che mi cambia? Me lo spieghi?
> 
> Poi io trovo inqualificabile come trattate Messalina.
> Se ad una va di fare certe cose, saranno si o no, affari suoi?
> Ma possibile che ogni persona che entra o scrive qua, debba per forza avere qualche male da curare, qualche sbaglio da correggere e via di questo passo? Secondo me esistono anche donne molto più trasgressive di Messalina e in ogni caso la sfera sessuale *è una cosa intima *e soggettiva.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e allora perchè la descrive nei minimi dettagli? Non ci siamo inventati che ama leccare cessi o bere pissing:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma a me pare così pacifico che chi viene qui dentro a confessarsi abbia qualche problema scusa.
> 
> Se vengo qui esordendo: mi piace leccare gli alluci femminili, non lo faccio per rendere partecipi gli altri (che glie fregherà?), ma per capire se sono normale io, no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho sputato!


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che sia lei a porsi male o malino? se ci parlasse di altroc he dipercentuali degli uomini che si fa, delle sue pratiche sessuali e di quanto prende a consulenza, magari staremo qui a sentire il suo valido ed utile contributo datosi anche che è di un mestiere tale che apporterebbe solo benefici al forum! E' lei che a preferito far interventi del tipo: mi piace far sesso...c'ho 4 amanti....prima facevo sesso anche con due nella stessa giornata...lecco praticamente ogni cosa che mi capita davanti (scherzando o no ha parlato di cessi...ora a me manco per scherzo o per provocazione verrebbe da dire una cosa tanto vomitevole!!!)...e le palline, e i vibratori, e lo squirting e la dominazione....e mi fermo qui....ora, se casomai le venisse in mente di intervenire anche ad hoc con personcine che  hanno al momento qualche problemino da risolvere apportando il suo contributo dimenticandosi per un secondo di essere una erotomane (scusa, io non miintendo di psicologia ma se te la fai con tot persone e ci vai anche dall'analista qualche cosa sottoc he non va c'è....daglielo tu il nome, io l'ho buttata lì ignorantemente tanto per farti capire!) e parlando da persona adulta con persone adulte magari scopriremmo di lei ciò che tu hai scoperto e che non ho dubbi sia vero.... ma noi qui non abbiam visto altroc he unapersona che vuol mettersi in mostra... anche il modo in cui dice certe cose rende palesemente ostentato che si compiace di cotando mostrarsi e viver la vita... mostrasse anche altro che qui c'è varai umanità e serve il contributo di tutti!!!


Quotone con limonata finale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che sia lei a porsi male o malino? se ci parlasse di altroc he dipercentuali degli uomini che si fa, delle sue pratiche sessuali e di quanto prende a consulenza, magari staremo qui a sentire il suo valido ed utile contributo datosi anche che è di un mestiere tale che apporterebbe solo benefici al forum! E' lei che a preferito far interventi del tipo: mi piace far sesso...c'ho 4 amanti....prima facevo sesso anche con due nella stessa giornata...lecco praticamente ogni cosa che mi capita davanti (scherzando o no ha parlato di cessi...ora a me manco per scherzo o per provocazione verrebbe da dire una cosa tanto vomitevole!!!)...e le palline, e i vibratori, e lo squirting e la dominazione....e mi fermo qui....ora, se casomai le venisse in mente di intervenire anche ad hoc con personcine che  hanno al momento qualche problemino da risolvere apportando il suo contributo dimenticandosi per un secondo di essere una erotomane (scusa, io non miintendo di psicologia ma se te la fai con tot persone e ci vai anche dall'analista qualche cosa sottoc he non va c'è....daglielo tu il nome, io l'ho buttata lì ignorantemente tanto per farti capire!) e parlando da persona adulta con persone adulte magari scopriremmo di lei ciò che tu hai scoperto e che non ho dubbi sia vero.... ma noi qui non abbiam visto altroc he unapersona che vuol mettersi in mostra... anche il modo in cui dice certe cose rende palesemente ostentato che si compiace di cotando mostrarsi e viver la vita... mostrasse anche altro che qui c'è varai umanità e serve il contributo di tutti!!!



Tink io non stavo accusando nessuno di niente

soltanto volevo chiarire il fatto che messalina e il conte non sono la stessa persona, e poi ho aggiunto come io vedo messalina, ma non era in contrapposizione a come la vedete voi altri utenti

e comunque ho sbagliato io, amen


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> scomponiti un po' ogni tanto però....:carneval:


 
non capisci il tono di cio' che  scrivolo! :mrgreen: ! ò !


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ho sputato!



Che poi è pure vero... :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Che poi è pure vero... :mexican:


In verita' ti credo... infatti ho ben capito il discorso sul massaggio ai piedi che faceva Vincent Vega in Pulp Fiction:carneval:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In verita' ti credo... infatti ho ben capito il discorso sul massaggio ai piedi che faceva Vincent Vega in Pulp Fiction:carneval:


Ora vado su youtube a rinfrescarmi la memoria... no, oggi non c'è proprio verso ch'io lavori! :mexican:


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma mariasantissima succedono tante di quelle cose nella vita di ciascuno di noi che non sia. Si è capitato che mi acconciavo in un certo modo per uscire. E allora? Ma è lui che pensava che lo facessi per gli altri. Lo facevo per me stessa. Ci sono momenti in cui ti senti di essere in un certo modo e altri in un altro. Scusa ma che ne sa mio marito di cosa faccio o non faccio quando lui non c'è? Io l'ho sempre e solo lasciato fare e dire, ma che mi cambia? Me lo spieghi?
> 
> Poi io trovo inqualificabile come trattate Messalina.
> Se ad una va di fare certe cose, saranno si o no, affari suoi?
> Ma possibile che ogni persona che entra o scrive qua, debba per forza avere qualche male da curare, qualche sbaglio da correggere e via di questo passo? Secondo me esistono anche donne molto più trasgressive di Messalina e in ogni caso la sfera sessuale è una cosa intima e soggettiva.


IO? guarda che io ti appoggio eh? se ti senti bene così vabene così! A ME avrebeb dato fastidio che qualcuno insinuasse cose che non erano scrivendone non avendo inrealtà prove...se a te non importa/ava va bene così...


Si, quando certe cose se le tiene per sè... perchè onestamente a noi nun ce ne può fregà 'na mazza di cosa ci fa Messalina con la sua lingua...se rendi partecipi glialtri, poi devi esesr pronto ad accettare ciò che gli altri ti diranno...il principio basilare è questo.. e comunque a me Messalian fa ridere: ieri son stata da amici, son andata in bagno e mi è venuto da pensare "chissà se c'è passato prima Mastro Lindo oprima la lingua di qualcuno dei padroni di casa?"...son uscita con un sorrisetto idiota sulle labbra, al chè il mio accompagnatore mi ha bisbigliato "L'hai fatta tutta la pipì?".... pensava fosis felice di essermi liberata la vescica, come i bimbi!!!


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*kidde*



Kid ha detto:


> Ora vado su youtube a rinfrescarmi la memoria... no, oggi non c'è proprio verso ch'io lavori! :mexican:


 
è tosto quel fimmme. assai...vai vai...


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Tink io non stavo accusando nessuno di niente
> 
> soltanto volevo chiarire il fatto che messalina e il conte non sono la stessa persona, e poi ho aggiunto come io vedo messalina, ma non era in contrapposizione a come la vedete voi altri utenti
> 
> e comunque ho sbagliato io, amen


Tu non hai sbagliato nulla...hai detto ciò che pensavi come tutti noi stiam facendo quindi non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In verita' ti credo... infatti ho ben capito il discorso sul massaggio ai piedi che faceva Vincent Vega in Pulp Fiction:carneval:



-Eatin' a bitch out and givin' a bitch a foot massage ain't the same fuckin' thing.
-No, but it's the same ballpark


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e allora perchè la descrive nei minimi dettagli? Non ci siamo inventati che ama leccare cessi o bere pissing:unhappy:


Credo che scriva le sue esperienze intime in ricerca di coccole, di sentirsi approvata in tutto anche nell'estremo e nei marginali desideri e sentimenti di noi stessi.

Quando ci si abbassa a tanto significa che qualcosa di fondamentale della nostra esistenza è andata perso.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che scriva le sue esperienze intime in ricerca di coccole, di sentirsi approvata in tutto anche nell'estremo e nei marginali desideri e sentimenti di noi stessi.
> 
> Quando ci si abbassa a tanto significa che qualcosa di fondamentale della nostra esistenza è andata perso.



Ah bene, quindi dal basso della mia ignoranza c'avevo azzeccato che ha dei problemi?

P.S.
Messalina non prendertela...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah bene, quindi dal basso della mia ignoranza c'avevo azzeccato che ha dei problemi?
> 
> P.S.
> Messalina non prendertela...


Sì, ha dei problemi seri. Qui però non può illudersi della comodità del lettino del psicoanalista, ma deve affrontare l'implacabile realtà alla luce di tante opinioni, che le aiutano nella stessa misura in cui smantellano ogni mozione contraria al ritrovamento della propria identità e dignità.


----------



## aristocat (25 Giugno 2010)

Comunque, Quintina - che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere dal vivo - è una persona "vera" in tutti i sensi. 
Qui ha sempre avuto rispetto per tutti e la sua anima, la sua umanità è sempre venuta fuori, anche in questo salotto virtuale :condom:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

così per curiosità, mi piacerebbe sapere chi c'èra a questo raduno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque, Quintina - che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere dal vivo - è una persona "vera" in tutti i sensi.
> Qui ha sempre avuto rispetto per tutti e la sua anima, la sua umanità è sempre venuta fuori, anche in questo salotto virtuale :condom:



ma daiiiiiiiiiiii, che mi metti in imbarazzo 


Santa Quintina!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> -Eatin' a bitch out and givin' a bitch a foot massage ain't the same fuckin' thing.
> -No, but it's the same ballpark


Esattamente:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> così per curiosità, mi piacerebbe sapere chi c'èra a questo raduno



tutti utenti che non sopporti, stando a quanto hai scritto altrove


moi, Ari, il Conte, Mika e Alce


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

10 a 1 che prima o poi salta fuori anche chen da qualche parte....chi vuole scommettere?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> tutti utenti che non sopporti, stando a quanto hai scritto altrove
> 
> 
> moi, Ari, il Conte, Mika e Alce (e un altro utente che preferisce rimanere anomino)


Mika:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e sempre che sia vero che sei novellina e non ci conosciamo...la non sopportazione ha delle fondamente solide almeno quanto quella della muraglia cinese....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

*Quintina*

e poi mika se n'è andata prima che io tornassi...contando che sei novellina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, come fai a sapere che non la sopporto?*AHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

certo che di gente patetica e ridicola in giro c'è n'è a iosa....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e poi mika se n'è andata prima che io tornassi...contando che sei novellina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, come fai a sapere che non la sopporto?*AHAHAHAHAHAHAH*
> 
> certo che di gente patetica e ridicola in giro c'è n'è a iosa....



senti testina!

l'hai scritto tu commentando il mio post nel thread "Il Muretto" dove io avevo scritto: Mi manca il Conte, mi manca Mika, mi manca Alce! Hai detto: tutti utenti che detesto!


Se vuoi fare fesso qualcuno assicurati che sia più fesso di te, altrimenti è meglio che non ci provi neanche!

Io mi sono iscritta nel settembre del 2009! se ci credi bene, altrimenti sono fatti tuoi!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e poi mika se n'è andata prima che io tornassi...contando che sei novellina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, come fai a sapere che non la sopporto?*AHAHAHAHAHAHAH*
> 
> *certo che di gente patetica e ridicola in giro c'è n'è a iosa....*



come non quotarti!!!! *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
*


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> *quindi sei pure aristocat?*:mrgreen:
> scherzo eh?
> Onestamente, come ti è già stato detto, non capisco questo affannarsi a volersi giustificare .
> Nessuno qui lo fa.


 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
comunque per quanto valga poco la mia opinione, non credo che quintina sia un clone, così come non credo lo sia conte!! 
Ma credo che mentre quintina è un'utente che nelle sue difficoltà e nei suoi momenti diversi, ha sempre contribuito al forum in senso positivo, allargando gli argomenti di conversazione e dando nuove prospettive da cui guardare, pincy non l'ha fatto (IMHO). 
E' per questo che non l'ho mai apprezzato e non ne sento la mancanza.
E' anche per questo che mi domando: se un'altra (messalina) l'ha conosciuto e lo apprezza, ben venga!!! Mica siamo tutti uguali, se no sareste tutti amici degli amici miei e questo non va bene! 
Quintina, vai serena per la tua strada, il forum è una comunità eterogenea nella quale esprimersi quando ci va e come ci va (nel rispetto reciproco e nel rispetto del tema del forum). 
:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> senti testina!
> 
> l'hai scritto tu commentando il mio post nel thread "Il Muretto" dove io avevo scritto: Mi manca il Conte, mi manca Mika, mi manca Alce! Hai detto: tutti utenti che detesto!
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAH
che figura....credo che non uscirò mai più di casa dopo questo sputtanamento...mi viene da piangere...stasera penserò a quello che vi siete potuti dire...ho proprio bisogno di farmi 2 risate tra me e me...
Wè, Testina di vitello!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> come non quotarti!!!! *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


 beh quotami pure...facendo parte del quartetto mi sembra che caschi a fagiolo...*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> beh quotami pure...facendo parte del quartetto mi sembra che caschi a fagiolo...*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*




Dai Eteocle, io non faccio parte di nessun quartetto, non mi piacciono le fazioni, e tu mi hai provocata

poi se vuoi ti posso raccontare per filo e per segno quello che ci siamo detti, se proprio ti interessa tanto

pace?

e smettila di trattarmi male che io non ti ho fatto niente 

PS Grazie Grande per le tue parole


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai Eteocle, io non faccio parte di nessun quartetto, non mi piacciono le fazioni, e tu mi hai provocata
> 
> poi se vuoi ti posso raccontare per filo e per segno quello che ci siamo detti, se proprio ti interessa tanto
> 
> ...


Francamente era solo una battuta...mi frega niente sapere cosa vi siete detti...
Pace non lo so..non mi sei simpatica e francamente sapere chi tui è simpatico o addirttura frequenti mi ti rende perlomeno meno gradita...


----------



## aristocat (25 Giugno 2010)

*piccolo "aiutino" dal pubblico...*



Eteocle2 ha detto:


> 10 a 1 che prima o poi salta fuori anche chen da qualche parte....chi vuole scommettere?:carneval::carneval:


Perderesti tutti i soldi che hai puntato! :carneval:


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che scriva le sue esperienze intime in ricerca di coccole, di sentirsi approvata in tutto anche nell'estremo e nei marginali desideri e sentimenti di noi stessi.
> 
> Quando ci si abbassa a tanto significa che qualcosa di fondamentale della nostra esistenza è andata perso.


Sei molto più ottimista e "generoso" di quanto non sia io.
Ma è un punto di vista che rispetto.
Non volevo essere offensiva nei suoi riguardi (ho già detto che messalina mi è simpatica). Le provocazioni però generano , è quello il loro senso, delle reazioni.


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Sei molto più ottimista e "generoso" di quanto non sia io.
> Ma è un punto di vista che rispetto.
> Non volevo essere offensiva nei suoi riguardi (ho già detto che messalina mi è simpatica). Le provocazioni però generano , è quello il loro senso, delle reazioni.


a me non provoca proprio niente.. sarà perché di gente che vuol fare l'alternativa senza esserlo è pieno il mondo o non lo so.. ma non ci trovo niente che stimoli in me la voglia di risponderle.
trovo molto più stimolante astonished -nel suo essere un fermo immagine, che messalina con la sua voglia di stupirci con effetti speciali.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> *Sei molto più ottimista e "generoso" *di quanto non sia io.
> Ma è un punto di vista che rispetto.
> Non volevo essere offensiva nei suoi riguardi (ho già detto che messalina mi è simpatica). Le provocazioni però generano , è quello il loro senso, delle reazioni.


No, le provocazioni generano anche in me reazioni di difficile gestione


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Beh..hai conosciuto il conte e non ci fai nemmeno una descrizione di 'sto _baldo giuovine_? 

PS Che marca è l'ammorbidente alla mirra?? Io quando sono sola uso sempre quelli al profumo di fiori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh..hai conosciuto il conte e non ci fai nemmeno una descrizione di 'sto _baldo giuovine_?
> 
> PS Che marca è l'ammorbidente alla mirra?? Io quando sono sola uso sempre quelli al profumo di fiori.


 Io uso alla rosa, alla lavanda, marsiglia o felce... :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io uso alla rosa, alla lavanda, marsiglia o felce... :mrgreen:


 Bello quello alla rosa!!!! Marsiglio mi sa troppo di sapone!
Se devo essere sincera non credo di sapere bene come si usa, però mi piace usarlo...:carneval:

Mi aveva incuriosito quello alla mirra, adoro gli odori _orientali (stile tesori d'oriente)_: mirra, ambra indiana, ecc...


Beh ma allora questo conte com'è? Bello? Brutto? Alto? Basso? Come parla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bello quello alla rosa!!!! Marsiglio mi sa troppo di sapone!
> Se devo essere sincera non credo di sapere bene come si usa, però mi piace usarlo...:carneval:
> 
> Mi aveva incuriosito quello alla mirra, adoro gli odori _orientali (stile tesori d'oriente)_: mirra, ambra indiana, ecc...
> ...


 Come sei superficiale!! E' sensibile e colto ...che vuoi di più?!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Io uso coccolino all'olio di jojoba... che tristezza:condom:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Ibisco e legno di rosa di Aromatherapy di Vernel è uno spettacolo, soprattutto quando in inverno sei costretta a stendere il bucato dentro (sigh sob!)...profuma tutta casa diun aroma che non ha nulla a che vedere con il sapone...sembra proprio un deodorante per gli ambienti!


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sei superficiale!! E' sensibile e colto ...che vuoi di più?!


 E non mi basta no!!! Voglio molto di più!!!
Oltre al Dash, voglio i due fustini al prezzo di uno e anche l'ammorbidente alla mirra!!


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E non mi basta no!!! Voglio molto di più!!!
> Oltre al Dash, voglio i due fustini al prezzo di uno e anche l'ammorbidente alla mirra!!


Hai scritto fustino o frustino? guarda, bisogna star attenti a ciò che si scrive perchè si posson dare input pericolosissimi oggigiorno!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Questo off topic è perfido ... vorrei spostarlo ma non posso perché lo mescolate col tema principale :rotfl::incazzato:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Questo off topic è perfido ... vorrei spostarlo ma non posso perché lo mescolate col tema principale :rotfl::incazzato:


Che sarebbe? scusa ma non ho capito se il tema è: 
- ho conosciuto il conte quindi esiste
- ho conosciuto il conte quindi esisto
- non sono abbastanza sincera nelal vita reale ma vi potete fidare il conte esiste
- sono una che si dichiara palesemente bugiarda quindi vi dico che il conte esiste


Un conto è il Conte (passatemi il gioco di parole): può esser simpatico, antipatico, possiamo essere afavore o contro la sua reintroduzione nel forum.....un conto è una X che dica quanto è figo il Conte.....che ne so, a me fa figo Brady (ne dico uno a caso per non far classifiche tra preferiti e non) che non conosco perchè adoro i bradipi coem animalini ...magari è uno stupratore di 90enni ma a me fa tenerezza 'na cifra quindi lo comunico: e mo', che vi è cambiato?
Il thread è andato in vacca perchè è una vacca di thread da come si è posto...che ci vuoi dire Messalina aprendo una discussione su di un argomento su cui già scriviamo qua e là e su cui spesso dissertiamo con la di lui moglie che qui è presente? oltretutto non è che così gli fai proprio una buona pubblicità al Conte, manco avesse bisogno di qualcuno che perorasse la sua causa (che nel caso dovrebbe perorar la moglie!)....

Ah, se interessa, ieri ho conosciuto un nuovo coinquilino del mio palazzo...è educato, ha origini siciliane e pare corretto (ha chiesto persino la Dia per eseguire i lavori di ristrutturazione così nel palazzo nonstanno a romper le biglie a me chiedendomi "ma può?" "non può?" "che fa o ha fatto"?)....
Sono in tema no? volevo anche io comunicare che ho conosciuto qualcuno (e non c'è polemica con Conte o la di lui moglie...c'è polemica con chi apre thread che non si capisce dove vadano a parare!!!)


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che sarebbe? scusa ma non ho capito se il tema è:
> - ho conosciuto il conte quindi esiste
> - ho conosciuto il conte quindi esisto
> - non sono abbastanza sincera nelal vita reale ma vi potete fidare il conte esiste
> ...


 conto come il conte se canto che il conte esiste


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> conto come il conte se canto che il conte esiste


 Meravigliosa poesia! :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meravigliosa poesia! :umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


Abbiamo trovato il vate...ho scritto vate, eh, non water quindi astenersi colf e dedite a pratiche estreme!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Hai scritto fustino o frustino? guarda, bisogna star attenti a ciò che si scrive perchè si posson dare input pericolosissimi oggigiorno!


 Sia ben chiaro, in qualunque input il fRustino ce l'ho sempre dalla parte del manico...non so messalina col conte da che parte l'abbia preso, ma io ce l'ho dalla parte del manico:



 


Admin ha detto:


> Questo off topic è perfido ... vorrei spostarlo ma non posso perché lo mescolate col tema principale :rotfl::incazzato:


Volete farmi credere che siamo OT?? Ma l'argomento non erano messalina e il conte chefacevano la lavatrice?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

O volendo che si facevano la lavatrice


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah, se interessa, ieri ho conosciuto un nuovo coinquilino del mio palazzo...è educato, ha origini siciliane e pare corretto ...


 Com'è? Carino? Sposato? Impegnato? Usa il Frustino?? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O volendo che si facevano la lavatrice


 Esagerata...diamo il beneficio del dubbio! :singleeye:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Com'è? Carino? Sposato? Impegnato? Usa il Frustino?? :carneval:


 Non mi interessa...ho il vizio di essere monogama (non monotona) per cui gli uomini se sono impegnata non li considero tali ma facente parte del genere umano e punto. Penso sia sposato...ha un bel sorriso...è educato... sul frustino non so...alla prossima riunione di condominio mi informo e poi apro un thread apposito!


----------



## Brady (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che sarebbe? scusa ma non ho capito se il tema è:
> - ho conosciuto il conte quindi esiste
> - ho conosciuto il conte quindi esisto
> - non sono abbastanza sincera nelal vita reale ma vi potete fidare il conte esiste
> ...


 Ma... Tinker...... Cosa è cambiato?....Adesso gli è cambiata l'immagine che hanno di me... ora tutti non potranno fare a meno di pensarmi come un bradipo che si ingrifa al minimo odore di artrosilene... 
Ad ogni modo grazie,che facevo figo non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno  però la prossima volta per favore apri un 3D tutto per me, se no mi sento sminuito rispetto al conte :mrgreen:

PS: battute a parte appoggio in pieno il tuo intervento sulla tristezza di questo 3D inutilmente propagandistico...:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Pat pat sulla frangetta! :mexican:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Ho sentito il conte, mi ha raccontato brevemente la storia della sua permanenza qua sul forum e sulla sua filosofia di vita...Abitiamo vicini, anch'io sono veneta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ho sentito il conte, mi ha raccontato *brevemente *la storia della sua permanenza qua sul forum e sulla sua filosofia di vita...Abitiamo vicini, anch'io sono veneta


Non è durato abbastanza per farla lunga.

Scusa ma non ho resistito :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è durato abbastanza per farla lunga.
> 
> Scusa ma non ho resistito :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Che faccine intelligenti WAIS + di 90?


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è durato abbastanza per farla lunga.
> 
> Scusa ma non ho resistito :rotfl:


 Io non l'ho capita.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non l'ho capita.


Non è stato abbastanza a lungo nel forum per costruirsi una lunga storia da raccontare


----------



## Brady (28 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è stato abbastanza a lungo nel forum per costruirsi una lunga storia da raccontare


Io avevo capito che il conte non è "durato" abbastanza con Messalina e quindi non ha avuto il tempo di raccontarle tutto.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Io avevo capito che il conte non è "durato" abbastanza con Messalina e quindi non ha avuto il tempo di raccontarle tutto.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Allora non sei tanto Brady....tu vai oltre...e veloce anni luce!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ho sentito il conte, mi ha raccontato brevemente la storia della sua permanenza qua sul forum e sulla sua filosofia di vita...Abitiamo vicini, anch'io sono veneta


 
E chissenefrega.


----------



## Asudem (28 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E chissenefrega.


Rapida, coincisa e indolore.
Non avrei saputo fare di meglio:up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è stato abbastanza a lungo nel forum per costruirsi una lunga storia da raccontare


 Ahhh..grazie.


----------



## biondina (28 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> comunque è patetica questa storia!!! L'utente bannato vuole tornare? E levategli il ban...
> tanto lo abbiamo tra le scatole ugualmente....prima la moglie, poi l'amica...ma siamo seri su...


che acida  :mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> che acida :mrgreen:


 
Che imbecille!!!:carneval:


----------



## biondina (28 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Che imbecille!!!:carneval:



mi devo mettere a ridere? 
sei maleducata.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma veramente anche la faccia di merda di dare del maleducato agli altri:condom::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> mi devo mettere a ridere?
> sei maleducata.


 
Ho detto la verità. Ma mica è colpa tua...pare che sia genetica...come l'intelligenza.

Vai con Dio e stai tranquilla.
Amen


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O volendo che si facevano la lavatrice


non c'è una faccina che si strozza dal ridere? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Com'è? Carino? Sposato? Impegnato? Usa il Frustino?? :carneval:


dalla foto che si era messo nel profilo e che dichiarava sua escluderei "carino"

ma considerando le predilezioni di messalina, penso che lei lo leccherebbe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dalla foto che si era messo nel profilo e che dichiarava sua escluderei "carino"
> 
> ma considerando le predilezioni di messalina, penso che lei lo leccherebbe


 Attenta che ti denunciano per ingiurie...


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dalla foto che si era messo nel profilo e che dichiarava sua escluderei "carino"
> 
> ma considerando le predilezioni di messalina, penso che lei lo leccherebbe


 ma se non ti piace perché stuzzicarlo?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se non ti piace perché stuzzicarlo?


vedi Minerva,

come sai ho evitato di replicargli spesso

devo dire che alla lunga mi ha veramente rotto

"stuzzicare" non è e non è mai stato un obiettivo nè un verbo che mi è venuto in mente pensando se replicare  o meno alle cose, spesso squallide come forma e sostanza, che postava
puntualizzare semmai

e ho cominciato a farlo quando dopo essermi abbondantemente rotta di lui, ho incominciato a rompermi anche del suo vittimismo e della sua claque

credo sia lo stesso concetto delle approvazioni di admin, solo che tendo a preferire il farlo senza nascondersi


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vedi Minerva,
> 
> come sai ho evitato di replicargli spesso
> 
> ...


 questo sempre.ma(secondo me) quando è il momento


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dalla foto che si era messo nel profilo e che dichiarava sua escluderei "carino"
> 
> ma considerando le predilezioni di messalina, penso che lei lo leccherebbe


 Ma chi??? Il vicino di tinkerbell era iscritto al forum??


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma chi??? Il vicino di tinkerbell era iscritto al forum??


Il vicino di chi? ma che siete impazziti tutti quanti?:mexican:
Eh sì, che non lo sai? all'ultima ssemblea condominiale ho invitato tuttii condomini (anche la vecchietta con l Alzheimer del III piano!) a iscriversi nel forum per farsi un pò i cavoli miei.... ovviamente ho invitato anche il nuovo inquilino, mipar ovvio...

Dove la compri? la voglio anche io!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il vicino di chi? ma che siete impazziti tutti quanti?:rotfl:


 Ok facciamo chiarezza!!

Nel post numero 231, amoremio ha quotato un mio messaggio, dove ponevo delle domande in tono scherzoso sul tuo vicino (vedi pagina 21 post n° 209 e pagina 22, post n°211, di questa discussione).

Siccome lui ha parlato di foto e profili..

E si che son rinco...ma ogni tanto ho dei comportamenti lucidi. :condom:


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Dove la compri? la voglio anche io!!!:rotfl:


 Non te lo dico! ù.ù
ognuno si compri gli ammorbidenti suoi.:condom:


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ok facciamo chiarezza!!
> 
> Nel post numero 231, amoremio ha quotato un mio messaggio, dove ponevo delle domande in tono scherzoso sul tuo vicino (vedi pagina 21 post n° 209 e pagina 22, post n°211, di questa discussione).
> 
> ...


No, il mio vicino è stata una presenza ectoplasmatica durata lo spazio di 3 post: il mio, il tuo e quello che a te ha risposto....colpa mia se tu, pur non essendo rinco, ti ricolleghi dopo anni luce partendo dal presupposto che 50 pagine in mezzo non abbian spezzato il discorso? niente...tra me, voi e il mio vicino è stato breve ma veramente intenso!!! :rotfl:

Sai che ridere? da dom,ani con la magliettina di Tinky non vado più in giro per il quartiere, nun se po mai sapè!!!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma chi??? Il vicino di tinkerbell era iscritto al forum??


 



io parlavo del conte

del vicino, non saprei dire:mrgreen:


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Ma con cosa avete cenato?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, il mio vicino è stata una presenza ectoplasmatica durata lo spazio di 3 post: il mio, il tuo e quello che a te ha risposto....colpa mia se tu, pur non essendo rinco, ti ricolleghi dopo anni luce partendo dal presupposto che 50 pagine in mezzo non abbian spezzato il discorso? niente...tra me, voi e il mio vicino è stato breve ma veramente intenso!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Sai che ridere? da dom,ani con la magliettina di Tinky non vado più in giro per il quartiere, nun se po mai sapè!!!


tinkerbell, guarda che è stato amoremio a ripescare un mio post, riferito al tuo vicino,  parlando di profili...http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=44718&postcount=231

Se il mio post di 3 pagine prima (e non 50) non rientra nel discorso che stavate facendo, *allora non lo si quota, perchè non c'entra nulla col discorso*. 
Se si quota un post e si risponde, allora è diverso.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, il mio vicino è stata una presenza ectoplasmatica durata lo spazio di 3 post: il mio, il tuo e quello che a te ha risposto....colpa mia se tu, pur non essendo rinco, ti ricolleghi dopo anni luce partendo dal presupposto che 50 pagine in mezzo non abbian spezzato il discorso? niente...tra me, voi e il mio vicino è stato breve ma veramente intenso!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Sai che ridere? da dom,ani con la magliettina di Tinky non vado più in giro per il quartiere, nun se po mai sapè!!!


appoggio questa spiegazione :mrgreen:

(dirlo con parole mie mi fa fatica)


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io parlavo del conte
> 
> del vicino, non saprei dire:mrgreen:


 E allora non dovresti quotare un mio messaggio dove mi riferivo al vicino...:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> tinkerbell, guarda che è stato amoremio a ripescare un mio post, riferito al tuo vicino, parlando di profili...http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=44718&postcount=231
> 
> Se il mio post di 3 pagine prima (e non 50) non rientra nel discorso che stavate facendo, *allora non lo si quota, perchè non c'entra nulla col discorso*.
> Se si quota un post e si risponde, allora è diverso.


 
ma io stavo seguendo il discorso
e, nel tentativo di rimettermi in paro dato che sono stata via per qualche giorno, il post che avevi quotato non l'ho letto


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora non dovresti quotare un mio messaggio dove mi riferivo al vicino...:mrgreen:


 
c'è chi parla a vanvera e chi quota a vanvera


io quoto a vanvera parlando a proposito di chi parla a vanvera :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io stavo seguendo il discorso
> e, nel tentativo di rimettermi in paro dato che sono stata via per qualche giorno, il post che avevi quotato non l'ho letto


 Allora ti riaggiorno io la spiegazione 


tinkerbell ha detto:


> colpa mia se tu, pur non essendo rinco, ti ricolleghi dopo anni luce partendo dal presupposto che 50 pagine in mezzo non abbian spezzato il discorso?


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io quoto a vanvera parlando a proposito di chi parla a vanvera :carneval:


 Basta che non coinvolgi altri.


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

In tutto questo ti cito per molestie al mio vicino di casa perchè in sua asenza è stato nominato (e son sicura che qualcuna ha pure provato a palpargli il sedere!!!):mexican:

Scusate l'O.T....m che thread è questo...ah, va bene...scusate se mi son scusata per l'OFF T....non c'è manco un ON T. qui...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Basta che non coinvolgi altri.


'ndo cojo, cojo :mexican:


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

Sono ritornata per Admin, quintina, Daniele, Kid, Chiara, Aristocat Papero, il conte, la moglie del conte e biondina e altri che leggono e mi scrivono in MP. Gli altri: siete dei bigotti, cafoni, stupidi e del vostro giudizio non me ne frega niente perchè siete solo ottusi e se commenterete il mio post siete anche curiosi e pettegoli. Comincia la guerra...:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2010)

Ma ti piacerebbe eh?:carneval:

Prrrrrrr


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti piacerebbe eh?:carneval:
> 
> *Prrrrrrr*


così magari si eccita :mexican:


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sono ritornata per Admin, quintina, Daniele, Kid, Chiara, Aristocat Papero, il conte, la moglie del conte e biondina e altri che leggono e mi scrivono in MP. Gli altri: siete dei bigotti, cafoni, stupidi e del vostro giudizio non me ne frega niente perchè siete solo ottusi e se commenterete il mio post siete anche curiosi e pettegoli. Comincia la guerra...:mrgreen::rotfl:



Ciao Messi, apri tu un thread sul latex o devo farlo io? :up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sono ritornata per Admin, quintina, Daniele, Kid, Chiara, Aristocat Papero, il conte, la moglie del conte e biondina e altri che leggono e mi scrivono in MP. Gli altri: siete dei *bigotti, cafoni, stupidi e del vostro giudizio non me ne frega niente perchè siete solo ottusi e se commenterete il mio post siete anche curiosi e pettegoli*. Comincia la guerra...:mrgreen::rotfl:


meno male che sei tornata

tu che sei aperta (absit iniuria verbis :mexican, educata eek, intelligente , dai valutazioni argomentate e interessanti :rotfl:che arricchiscono il forum, avulsa da curiosità e pettegolezzo 

PS
che  scrivi a fare in un forum se non vuoi che si commenti quello che scrivi? sarebbe sgarbato da parte nostra rispondere a tutti e schifare te


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

poi ...


'sto fatto della guerra non ci ricorda qualcosa?


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meno male che sei tornata
> 
> tu che sei aperta (*absit iniuria verbis *:mexican, educata eek, intelligente , dai valutazioni argomentate e interessanti :rotfl:che arricchiscono il forum, avulsa da curiosità e pettegolezzo
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:ca va sans dire


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sono ritornata per Admin, quintina, Daniele, Kid, Chiara, Aristocat Papero, il conte, la moglie del conte e biondina e altri che leggono e mi scrivono in MP. Gli altri: *siete dei bigotti, cafoni, stupidi e del vostro giudizio non me ne frega niente perchè siete solo ottusi e se commenterete il mio post siete anche curiosi e pettegoli.* Comincia la guerra...:mrgreen::rotfl:


 ben gentile, è sempre un piacere:singleeye:


----------



## Iris (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sono ritornata per Admin, quintina, Daniele, Kid, Chiara, Aristocat Papero, il conte, la moglie del conte e biondina e altri che leggono e mi scrivono in MP. Gli altri: siete dei bigotti, cafoni, stupidi e del vostro giudizio non me ne frega niente perchè siete solo ottusi e se commenterete il mio post siete anche curiosi e pettegoli. Comincia la guerra...:mrgreen::rotfl:


Capisco...la cricca del conte.
Ma il sedicente conte come fa a mandarti mp, non era stato bannato?


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)




----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Capisco...la cricca del conte.
> Ma il sedicente conte come fa a mandarti mp, non era stato bannato?


Io e il conte ci sentiamo al cell..i MP me li mandano corteggiatori che non scrivono, ma usano il forum per contattare donne seducenti


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Gli altri: siete dei bigotti, cafoni, stupidi e del vostro giudizio non me ne frega niente perchè siete solo ottusi e se commenterete il mio post siete anche curiosi e pettegoli. Comincia la guerra...:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Messi, apri tu un thread sul latex o devo farlo io? :up:


Fallo te amore mio, anche se siamo un pò fuori stagione...Il latex fa sudare tanto!:up:


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Fallo te amore mio, anche se siamo un pò fuori stagione...Il latex fa sudare tanto!:up:


Fatto.


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meno male che sei tornata
> 
> tu che sei aperta (absit iniuria verbis :mexican, educata eek, intelligente , dai valutazioni argomentate e interessanti :rotfl:che arricchiscono il forum, avulsa da curiosità e pettegolezzo
> 
> ...


Credo che di commenti ne avete fatti molti ai miei 3d..potete dedicarvi ad altri utenti..visto che sono la più letta del forum, qualcuno potrebbe rimanerci male..dedicate le vostre energie a daltri utenti che ve ne saranno grati:up:


----------



## Anna A (1 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poi ...
> 
> 
> 'sto fatto della guerra non ci ricorda qualcosa?


già, già...
rock'n roll never die:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Credo che di commenti ne avete fatti molti ai miei 3d..potete dedicarvi ad altri utenti..*visto che sono la più letta del forum*, qualcuno potrebbe rimanerci male..dedicate le vostre energie a daltri utenti che ve ne saranno grati:up:


qui sembri tati :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> già, già...
> *rock'n roll* never die:carneval:


La mano sul fuoco non la metto per nessuno... ma non credo


----------



## Anna A (1 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mano sul fuoco non la metto per nessuno... ma non credo


ma non era lui che aveva dichiarato guerra al forum?:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io e il conte ci sentiamo al cell..i MP me li mandano *corteggiatori che non scrivono, ma usano il forum per contattare donne seducenti*


...e perchè allora io non son stata contattata? accidenti...deve esser saltato il trasmettitore del segnale dei cellulari!egnalo alla Ditta di telefonia competente!

Guerra? ma de che? fosser questi i problemi dell'esistenza!!!
Comuqnue accetto i tuoi stupidi, ipocriti and so on...io non ho mai offeso te e nessuno, mi pare... anzi, ho pure cercato ad un certo punto di capire...forse a te è sembrato qualcosa di diverso...

Quindi se non gradisci non risponderò (se riesco...ma non riesco...basta ignorarmi però eh! Quello di cui devo preavvisarti tuttavia è che con me non riuscirai a farmi scadere nel maleducato e nel volgare...tratto in strada con gente di strada, nulla mi provoca nè mi offende e tutto ciò che dagli altri vien detto vien preso da me come LIBERO e DEMOCRATICO esercizio della propria individualità e libertà!!!)...però ti invito a continuare a darci lumi sulle pratiche svolte e sulle motivazioni che ti portano da noi...


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Credo che di commenti ne avete fatti molti ai miei 3d..potete dedicarvi ad altri utenti..visto che sono la più letta del forum, qualcuno potrebbe rimanerci male..dedicate le vostre energie a daltri utenti che ve ne saranno grati:up:


 Admin..c'era un concorso a premi per il più letto e tu non hai pubblicato il bando? lo sai che sei a rischio denuncia?


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Admin..c'era un concorso a premi per il più letto e tu non hai pubblicato il bando? lo sai che sei a rischio denuncia?


Dai ti leggo in fondo hai creduto a me..sono quelli che mi giudicano un troll o un fake che mi danno fastidio


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Dai ti leggo in fondo hai creduto a me..sono quelli che mi giudicano un troll o un fake che mi danno fastidio


Guard Messalina, non è che mi fai una concessione e io dormo più serena senza pensieri e cerchi alla testa....se vuoi leggere, leggi...altrimenti puoi mettermi come indesiderata, puoi farti creare appositamente un tasto ignore, mi puoi mandare sicari a casa.... tu scrivi ed io, sappi, ho grazie a Dio lo stesso potere tuo, quellod i potermi esprimere....

Ho voluto premettere tuttavia che non gradisco chi è maleducto, torno o ragione che abbia...e che con me, nel caso, non ci riusciresti....nè ad irritarmi nè a farmi essere come non sono nata: maleducata e non rispettosa del pensiero altrui....

Se ti va di leggere, fallo....se non ti va risparmi anche tempo perchè io son prolissa all'eccesso....

La lista dei proscritti, tuttavia, permettimi, è stato il mnomento più ilare di te qui dentro: tu sì, tu no, tu ai forni crematori, tu rivedibile....e voi altri, tutti coglioni (perchè stupido + ipocrita + non mi ricordo il III epiteto alla fine sommati fan quello.... non pensarti tanto superiore a noi...non lo sei...nè noi siam superiori a te....non è il titolo di studio, la fedina sessuale, i soldi che prendi a consulenza, il dichiarare che sei figa o il fatto e tuo marito non ha problema di denaro a far di te persona diversa da altri.....le doti che ti distinguono son altre, ed io tutto sommatoi preferisco i miei difetti - molteplici e qui dichiarati - ai tuoi pregi)...

E tutto sommato, d stupida e ipocrita e qualche altra cosa che sono (sai, io non ero nella lista!) ora mi sorge un dubbio: datosi che ti stimola tanto esesr la più letta, e più interventi noi si fa più volte vieni letta e più il post si allunga, quasi quasi mi diverto meno a controbbatterti o cercar di capire o cercar di stimolare la situazione o prenderti in giro come a volte fai tu con noi (perchè tutte queste cose ho fatto...belle e brutte!!!).... quindi se  scoproc he mi annoio quasi quasi interverrò di meno....e magari altri come me....


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)

siam giu' di tono messa, che è successo?


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Guard Messalina, non è che mi fai una concessione e io dormo più serena senza pensieri e cerchi alla testa....se vuoi leggere, leggi...altrimenti puoi mettermi come indesiderata, puoi farti creare appositamente un tasto ignore, mi puoi mandare sicari a casa.... tu scrivi ed io, sappi, ho grazie a Dio lo stesso potere tuo, quellod i potermi esprimere....
> 
> Ho voluto premettere tuttavia che non gradisco chi è maleducto, torno o ragione che abbia...e che con me, nel caso, non ci riusciresti....nè ad irritarmi nè a farmi essere come non sono nata: maleducata e non rispettosa del pensiero altrui....
> 
> ...


ma quanto scrivi, campanellina?:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)

*tinke*

lo penzavo anche io, ma dove trovi tutta questa energia:scopa:


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto scrivi, campanellina?:singleeye:


Non mi piace esser equivocta...la gente prima di mandarmi a vaffa (o darmi della stupida, o ipocrita o razzista o qualsiasi altro epiteto) deve ben capire perchè mi ci sta mandando... troppo facile scrivere: me fai ride! Ti sei chiesta se ti leggono solo per prenderti per i fondelli e tu hai vinto il I premio di utente più costruito del forum? così è più facile ma incompleto, non del tutto veritiero.... e poi a me non piace vincer facile: io son dotata di una discreta mira, i bersagli mi piacciono lontani e in movimento...sparare alla Croce Rossa non è mia consuetudine....cerco di trovarci qualcosa al di sotto in ciò che si potrebeb liquidare con il semplice :rotfl:...


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lo penzavo anche io, ma dove trovi tutta questa energia:scopa:


Energia? mi rilassate!!!
A me questo forum è stato di aiuto anche se io ho avuto la fortuna anche di aiutarmi da sola seguendo gli input che mi davate: non sopporto che ci sia gente che lo usi per divertirsi.....un conto son battute, frizzi e lazzi (io son la regina dell OT e del cazzeggio a mille!!!), un conto il proporre false argomentazioni o serie argomentazioni assumendo le vesti di personaggi inventati o l'opposto o situazioni similari....
Non lo sopporto perchè questo forum a qualcuno è servito o serve....

L'energia è data dal difendere ciò che per me è stato prezioso: l'umanità varia che c'era qui dentro...e per umanità intendo chiunque aveva voglia di intervenire a qualsiasi titolo dimostrando comunque interesse, sia che mi trattasse da puttana sia che mi dicesse che vedeva nella mia storia di amante sui generis tanta sofferenza.....

Io non me lo dimenticherà mai: una utent che non scrive più (e la cito perchè ce l'ho nel cuore!), Bruco, mi scrisse il primo mp che ricevetti in uan fase in cui ero osteggiata, bistrattata e trattata un pò da mignotta, un pò da povera idiota credulona, un pò da piagnotta, un pò da povera crista..... mi scrisse una cosa tipo: so che stiamo lontane ma se potessi stasera ti inviterei fuori a mangiare una pizza, tu come la prenderesti?
Con l'età che ho, col mestiere che faccio, con la sofferenza e la rbbia che avevo dentro per me tanto idiota e spordca e per lui tanto bugiardo e codardo son scoppiata in un pianto dirotto che è durato 3 ore almeno...singhiozzi, convulsioni fino al vomito per l'invito a cena di una tradita dal marito che faceva pat pat sulla spalla ad una che aveva fatto per 8 anni l'amante.................è da lì che ho iniziato a risalire.....mi serviva l'input.........e poi ho scritto per giorni e giorni senza fermarmi mai e voi giù con cazzotti e poi carezze e ancor cazzotti finchè non c'è stata che necessità di tender la mano per alzarmi....

Ora io, posso vedere un forum così trattato come luogo per scambisti di n. cellulare (così è stato dichiarato) e fingere di crederci? no.... grazie....quindi dico la mia....perchè uan come me c'è di sicuro là fuori ed ha bisogno di voi ed ora anche di me.... 

Non è energia: è affetto, acnhe per le persone a cui non sto simpatica e che non approvano ciò che ho vissuto, o fatto o detto o scritto.....ma sonpersone e perdon tempo con me e io con loro...

Ecco, magari se Messalina cneh legge quando scrivo le viene in mente perchè uno poi la tratat come se mentisse ad ogni lettera che digita....indovina un pò? gli studi fatti dovrebbero servirti a far 2 + 2....


----------



## Iris (1 Luglio 2010)

Tranquilla Think...stai tranquilla. Messalina non esiste. Tea poco ce ne libereremo.:up:
La gente che ti dici ti ha aiutato (anzi tu ne se venuta fuori da sola) e che ha imparato ad apprezzare ciò che sei..è sempre qui.
Tranquilla.


----------



## Kid (1 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> qui sembri tati :rotfl:



Nooooooooooooo tati... non nominarla, potrebbe tornare!


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

Che bella persona che sei think


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Che bella persona che sei think


Sono una persona....


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tranquilla Think...stai tranquilla. Messalina non esiste. Tea poco ce ne libereremo.:up:
> La gente che ti dici ti ha aiutato (anzi tu ne se venuta fuori da sola) e che ha imparato ad apprezzare ciò che sei..è sempre qui.
> Tranquilla.


:loso:


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Tranquilla Think...stai tranquilla. Messalina non esiste. Tea poco ce ne libereremo.:up:
> La gente che ti dici ti ha aiutato (anzi tu ne se venuta fuori da sola) e che ha imparato ad apprezzare ciò che sei..è sempre qui.
> Tranquilla.


 
Io esisto eccome..chi mi vuole fuori dal forum? L'amministratore?


----------



## Iris (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io esisto eccome..chi mi vuole fuori dal forum? L'amministratore?


 Non credo..mica è un killer:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io esisto eccome..chi mi vuole fuori dal forum? L'amministratore?


Ti dai troppa importanza.... la più letta...inizia la guerra...chi mi vuole fuori di qui....
Purtroppo - nella vita reale e nella vita immaginifica del forum - ognuno di noi è calcolato molto ma molto ma molto meno di quanto pensa.... il vero interesse lo abbiamo solo dalle persoen che ci vivon accanto...che ci amano per quel che siamoe quel che non siamo...e generalmente son poche... bisognerebbe star attanti coi propri comportamenti palesi e falsi o falsati a tenersi accanto quelle... per il resto nessun campa peggio se veniamo a scomparire nelal realtà, figurati in un forum....

Non ti crucciare, non credo che gliene possa fregare granchè se tu sparisci, se rimani, se ci chiami idioti o se ci dici che ci vuoi tanto bene.... ognuno ti prende per ciò che appari essere....un clone... una persona reale ma costruita....una persona che preferisce dare solo il lato più superficiale di se stessa.....una persona che riflette solo sul materiale dell'esistenza...una persona che chiama gli altri stupidi, idioti e via discorrendo....una persoan che per scelta vuol dar di sè solo ciò che qui scrive nel modo in cui scrive.....sai che gliene frega all'Admin? ma anche se scompaio io eh....

Secondo me ti prendi un pò troppo sul serio....non è una gara all'apparire qui dentro....magari nella vita reale ti senti in competizione (brava, belal, cpace sessualmente, con possibilità ecponomiche, la più letta, io ti degno di parlarmi a te invece no...) ma qui grazie a Dio ti puoi anche liberare... evitare sovrastrutture e costruzioni perchè non c'è alcuna gara... anzi, mi pare la corsa degli sfigati a volte: e lì a nessun vien voglia di vincere il I premio!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Admin..c'era un concorso a premi per il più letto e tu non hai pubblicato il bando? lo sai che sei a rischio denuncia?


Che premio? ... ah ora ricordo: un sorriso sdentato :mrgreen:


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ti dai troppa importanza.... la più letta...inizia la guerra...chi mi vuole fuori di qui....
> Purtroppo - nella vita reale e nella vita immaginifica del forum - ognuno di noi è calcolato molto ma molto ma molto meno di quanto pensa.... il vero interesse lo abbiamo solo dalle persoen che ci vivon accanto...che ci amano per quel che siamoe quel che non siamo...e generalmente son poche... bisognerebbe star attanti coi propri comportamenti palesi e falsi o falsati a tenersi accanto quelle... per il resto nessun campa peggio se veniamo a scomparire nelal realtà, figurati in un forum....
> 
> Non ti crucciare, non credo che gliene possa fregare granchè se tu sparisci, se rimani, se ci chiami idioti o se ci dici che ci vuoi tanto bene.... ognuno ti prende per ciò che appari essere....un clone... una persona reale ma costruita....una persona che preferisce dare solo il lato più superficiale di se stessa.....una persona che riflette solo sul materiale dell'esistenza...una persona che chiama gli altri stupidi, idioti e via discorrendo....una persoan che per scelta vuol dar di sè solo ciò che qui scrive nel modo in cui scrive.....sai che gliene frega all'Admin? ma anche se scompaio io eh....
> ...


Io non ho vinto nessun premio, però è innegabile che venivo criticata in continuazione...per cui che senso ha raccontare cose personali di me a chi non mi potrebbe capire. Ci sono anche i MP e quelli si posso utilizzare con le persone di cui mi fido e che mi stanno simpatiche...Come sono stata definita da voi? Ma andiamo..una lista infinita di cattiverie


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

l'analista ha detto che puoi continuare ad alimentare le tue ossessioni e manie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Luglio 2010)

*davvero un peccato...*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Energia? mi rilassate!!!
> A me questo forum è stato di aiuto anche se io ho avuto la fortuna anche di aiutarmi da sola seguendo gli input che mi davate: non sopporto che ci sia gente che lo usi per divertirsi.....un conto son battute, frizzi e lazzi (io son la regina dell OT e del cazzeggio a mille!!!), un conto il proporre false argomentazioni o serie argomentazioni assumendo le vesti di personaggi inventati o l'opposto o situazioni similari....
> Non lo sopporto perchè questo forum a qualcuno è servito o serve....
> 
> ...


 
Giaggià....si stava meglio quando si stava peggio...:yoga:


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2010)

*nulla di personale*



Iris ha detto:


> messalina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono ritornata per Admin, quintina, Daniele, Kid, Chiara, Aristocat Papero, il conte, la moglie del conte e biondina e altri che leggono e mi scrivono in MP.[...]
> ...


Iris, se non è così necessario, puoi gentilmente non tirarci in mezzo "ad capocchiam"? 
grazie :condom:.


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2010)

Messalina dal mio punto di vista sbaglia e non ho mai detto che non sia così, ma è un essere umano, non va tacciata perchè inesistente o clone, perchè se non lo fosse cosa succederebbe? Ognuno ha i suoi problemi, lei ha un suo modo di vedere le cose molto singolare, ma non dubito sulla verdicità di questo, può essere condiviso o no, ma è tale. Diamo tutti tempo al tempo e leggiamo quello che scrive, tra cose che possono dare fastidio per me ci saranno frasi comunque belle.


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Iris, se non è così necessario, puoi gentilmente non tirarci in mezzo "ad capocchiam"?
> grazie :condom:.


 è stata messalina a metterti in mezzo e francamente fossi in te mi risentirei per quello....


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> è stata messalina a metterti in mezzo e francamente fossi in te mi risentirei per quello....


Sì ma hai letto "la cricca del conte"...? E' la generalizzazione che non capisco :blank:. E mica proviene da Messalina. 
In fondo, ognuno di noi ha un'identità distinta, un suo modo di porsi, di stare al mondo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2010)

Ma qui ci stanno a cojonà... (se sbaglio mi corrigerete) ...non credo che si possa cascarci ancora in sto giochetto.
Però forse qualche uomo potrebbe trovare interessante e credibile sta utente? No...non ci credo!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì ma hai letto "la cricca del conte"...? E' la generalizzazione che non capisco :blank:. E mica proviene da Messalina.
> In fondo, ognuno di noi ha un'identità distinta, un suo modo di porsi, di stare al mondo...


 aristocat vuoi sincerita? così appare messalina e altri...tu sei compresa nel "cast"..mi spiace per te (nel senso che a me dispiacerebbe essere più inglobato nel "cast" che esserne "additata" facente parte...poi ognuno sta al mondo come gli pare, concordo)


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì ma hai letto "la cricca del conte"...? E' la generalizzazione che non capisco :blank:. E mica proviene da Messalina.
> In fondo, ognuno di noi ha un'identità distinta, un suo modo di porsi, di stare al mondo...


hai perfettamente ragione ma qui alcuni amano dividere in fazione, branco, cast, claque e via dicendo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma qui ci stanno a cojonà... (se sbaglio mi corrigerete) ...non credo che si possa cascarci ancora in sto giochetto.
> Però forse qualche uomo potrebbe trovare interessante e credibile sta utente? No...non ci credo!!!


 :carneval:
la prima frase che hai scritto mi fa sempre venire in mente la canzone di Proietti/Cavaradossi nel film "Tosca" di Luigi Magni..che film e che attori....


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione ma qui alcuni amano dividere in fazione, branco, cast, claque e via dicendo.


 posso fare l'aiuto regista? almeno se il film viene male la colpa non è mia


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> posso fare l'aiuto regista? almeno se il film viene male la colpa non è mia


al massimo i sottotitoli alla pagina 777:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> aristocat vuoi sincerita? così appare messalina e altri...tu sei compresa nel "cast"..mi spiace per te (nel senso che a me dispiacerebbe essere più inglobato nel "cast" che esserne "additata" facente parte...poi ognuno sta al mondo come gli pare, concordo)


Ma io sono nata misantropa :carneval:! Il cinema :nuke: e i cast qualsivoglia non mi si addicono landesina:.


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma io sono nata misantropa :carneval:! I cast qualsivoglia non mi si addicono landesina:.


 ti hanno arruolata senza consenso...e pare che a te non freghi niente...ma se qualcuno te lo fa notare ti "rienti"...sarai pure misantropa...ma non con tutti evidentemente:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> al massimo i sottotitoli alla pagina 777:carneval:


 per questo ti odierò per tutta la vita!


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> per questo ti odierò per tutta la vita!


Ovviamente di un film per non vedenti:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Ovviamente di un film per non vedenti:carneval::carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma che poco poco mi stai a da' dell'inutile?


----------



## Asudem (1 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma che poco poco mi stai a da' dell'inutile?


ma va scemo!
sai bene che tu sei parte integrante del branco:carneval:

caz, fa troppo caldo. Torno in doccia, credo mi trasferirò li' per tutta l'estate.
Si muore


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ti hanno arruolata senza consenso...e pare che a te non freghi niente...ma se qualcuno te lo fa notare ti "rienti"...sarai pure misantropa...ma non con tutti evidentemente:up:


Ok, sincerità per sincerità. 
E' proprio l'idea di appartenenza a dei gruppi chiusi che mi stona . 
Sin da piccola ho sempre guardato alle persone singole e non ai "clan" (buoni o cattivi che siano...). 
In fondo, meglio "amica di" che farsi inglobare a occhi chiusi. :singleeye:


----------



## Old Aleluja (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok, sincerità per sincerità.
> E' proprio l'idea di appartenenza a dei gruppi chiusi che mi stona .
> Sin da piccola ho sempre guardato alle persone singole e non ai "clan" (buoni o cattivi che siano...).
> In fondo, meglio "amica di" che farsi inglobare. :singleeye:


aho! è da un'ora che ti dico che messalina ti ci ha messo dentro (nel gruppetto chiuso)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok, sincerità per sincerità.
> E' proprio l'idea di appartenenza a dei gruppi chiusi che mi stona .
> Sin da piccola ho sempre guardato alle persone singole e non ai "clan" (buoni o cattivi che siano...).
> In fondo, meglio "amica di" che farsi inglobare a occhi chiusi. :singleeye:


 Se lo traduci nel contesto del discorso... riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> aho! è da un'ora che ti dico che messalina ti ci ha messo dentro (nel gruppetto chiuso)


Mi spiego meglio: Messalina mica ha detto "preferisco i commenti della gang X o della cricca Y". Ha fatto nomi/nick singoli, ha preso le persone singolarmente...
Dopo non sono d'accordo che Messalina dia degli stupidi a tutti gli altri anche perchè il resto del forum è una moltitudine troppo grossa di individui per generalizzare così. 
Bon, questo è quanto .
Spiegata mi sono, ah?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio: Messalina mica ha detto "preferisco i commenti della gang X o della cricca Y". Ha fatto nomi/nick singoli, ha preso le persone singolarmente...
> Dopo non sono d'accordo che Messalina dia degli stupidi a tutti gli altri anche perchè il resto del forum è una moltitudine troppo grossa di individui per generalizzare così.
> Bon, questo è quanto .
> Spiegata mi sono, ah?


Se tu ti sei capita.:up:
Poi ognuno si sceglie gli amici e accetta i compllimenti e gli apprezzamenti da chi crede.
Così come ognuno ha interesse diverso nei confronti della conservazione della specificità del forum
Io, ad esempio, sono molto riconoscente a questo luogo e alle belle persone che ho conosciuto qui.
Tu forse hai un legame diverso, anche perché non ho ancora capito per quale ragione sei approdata a questi lidi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2010)

Comunque neanch'io mi sento parte di una 'cricca'


Credo di aver fatto amicizia anche con persone che non sono incluse in quella lista (almeno, da parte mia sento che è così)..., così come con altre che invece sono state nominate non ho mai avuto nessun contatto particolare, né al di fuori del forum, né dentro (tramite MP e neanche con risposte dirette ai loro post)

Anch'io considero gli utenti persone singole

Con messalina ho un rapporto particolare, e vi ho già spiegato perché. Ma per quanto mi riguarda con significa che questo implichi che io sia per forza amica dei suoi amici e nemica dei suoi nemici


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque neanch'io mi sento parte di una 'cricca'
> 
> 
> Credo di aver fatto amicizia anche con persone che non sono incluse in quella lista (almeno, da parte mia sento che è così)..., così come con altre che invece sono state nominate non ho mai avuto nessun contatto particolare, né al di fuori del forum, né dentro (tramite MP e neanche con risposte dirette ai loro post)
> ...


 Mi pare normale.
Far dipendere un'amicizia dall'interazione con altri non mi parrebbe adulto.


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio: Messalina mica ha detto "preferisco i commenti della gang X o della cricca Y". Ha fatto nomi/nick singoli, ha preso le persone singolarmente...
> Dopo non sono d'accordo che Messalina dia degli stupidi a tutti gli altri anche perchè il resto del forum è una moltitudine troppo grossa di individui per generalizzare così.
> Bon, questo è quanto .
> Spiegata mi sono, ah?


Hai ragione però gli utenti che hanno commentato  fino ad adesso questa frase sono stati i più aggressivi e maleducati verso di me, a parte quelli della lista. Agli altri chiedo scusa..hai ragione


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2010)

*l'anonimato del web che "svela" davvero, poco a poco*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se tu ti sei capita.:up:
> Poi ognuno si sceglie gli amici e accetta i compllimenti e gli apprezzamenti da chi crede.
> Così come ognuno ha interesse diverso nei confronti della conservazione della specificità del forum
> Io, ad esempio, sono molto riconoscente a questo luogo e alle belle persone che ho conosciuto qui.
> Tu forse hai un legame diverso, anche perché non ho ancora capito per quale ragione sei approdata a questi lidi.


Per me "specificità del forum" è concetto complesso e lineare allo stesso tempo. La sua specificità per me significa parlare di "tradimento" in generale, dire la mia, nel rispetto di tutti gli altri nick. Significa per me, "vederci più chiaro" sul mondo dei sentimenti in generale, attraverso lo scambio con gli altri...ammesso che si possa mai arrivare a "vederci chiaro" in quest'ambito ... 
"Aristocat" è nata, qui, circa un anno fa ...ma non per i suoi "casini sentimentali" (che purtroppo non mancano  ma di cui non mi sento di parlare adesso, forse perchè il tradimento c'entra il giusto) ma - paradossalmente - per essere stata "pugnalata alle spalle" dalla sua migliore amica di tutti gli anni dell'università. Un piccolo lutto, non so come spiegare. L'idea di amicizia come sentimento nobile che si accartoccia...brrrr :unhappy:. Anche se confronti/paragoni con il tradimento in amore mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo...

Comunque...
Forse io, nel mio ermetismo, pecco nel non ripetere abbastanza quanto mi sia affezionata a questo ambiente, a molte persone qui, a questo "salotto" -- nonostante gli alti e bassi più o meno fisiologici. 
C'è una ricchezza diversa in ognuno di voi. C'è il riflessivo, l'ironico, il "tranchant", il "ringhio :carneval:"...eccetera.
E questo mi piace, ti dirò. Specie in un forum come questo, dove - per forza di cose - devi rinunciare a molti tratti esteriori/formali di te e "metterti a nudo", in un certo senso.. Del resto, questo non è un forum di videogiochi! 

ari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2010)

Buonasera Messalina...

hai scritto che sei tornata per alcune persone, tra cui anche me....
non posso che ringraziarti.
Io ti leggo volentieri perchè mi trasmetti un sottofondo di sincerità e di voglia di metterti in gioco, non per fantomatici  "ordini di scuderia" come sostiene qualcuno.
Se ci sono utenti come persa, miciolidia, amore mio...e altri che dimostrano una certa affinità di opinioni , è così difficile pensare che ci possano essere utenti (che non si conoscono personalmente tra loro, almeno non tutti) concordi su certe idee diverse?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per me "specificità del forum" è concetto complesso e lineare allo stesso tempo. La sua specificità per me significa parlare di "tradimento" in generale, dire la mia, nel rispetto di tutti gli altri nick. Significa per me, "vederci più chiaro" sul mondo dei sentimenti in generale, attraverso lo scambio con gli altri...ammesso che si possa mai arrivare a "vederci chiaro" in quest'ambito ...
> "Aristocat" è nata, qui, circa un anno fa ...ma non per i suoi "casini sentimentali" (che purtroppo non mancano  ma di cui non mi sento di parlare adesso, forse perchè il tradimento c'entra il giusto) ma - paradossalmente - per essere stata "pugnalata alle spalle" dalla sua migliore amica di tutti gli anni dell'università. Un piccolo lutto, non so come spiegare. L'idea di amicizia come sentimento nobile che si accartoccia...brrrr :unhappy:. Anche se confronti/paragoni con il tradimento in amore mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo...
> 
> Comunque...
> ...


Quoto


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buonasera Messalina...
> 
> hai scritto che sei tornata per alcune persone, tra cui anche me....
> non posso che ringraziarti.
> ...


E' facile, ma mi hanno attaccata dicendo che sono un troll, il conte, una zoccola e altre cattiverie: sempre e solo cattiverie...mai una critica costruttiva


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

meglio far finta che non esistano e non rispondere alle provocazioni..tanto sono 4 gatti in confronto all'enormità del forum!


----------



## messalina (1 Luglio 2010)

*libere associazioni*

...magari le cose possono cambiare meglio cercare di interagire con tutti


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> E' facile, ma mi hanno attaccata dicendo che sono un troll, il conte, una zoccola e altre cattiverie: sempre e solo cattiverie...mai una critica costruttiva


Potremmo dire: mai una critica costruttiva (dici? leggtiteli tutti i post...ci si è anche provato a riflettere con te...non a farti rilfettere ma a cercare di stimolare la discussione!!! Rileggiteli eh? ma tutti tutti però!) per unutente che non ha mai posto (fino a stanotte mi pare, ho appena visto un post aperto che ha un senso ma al momento non l'ho letto...lo farò in seguito!) in essere una discusione costruttiva? un dare avere? un occhio per occhio dente per dente? un chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta? non si accusa solo gli altri di comportamenti sgradevoli o fuori luogo o non costruttivi...ci si guarda allo specchio e si riflette anche su se stessi... e le "colpe" (e i meriti), si vedrà, verrano più equamente distribuite!


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> ...magari le cose possono cambiare *meglio cercare di* interagire con tutti


Credo di averlo già detto in altra discussione: non è una medician amara eh? non è che, con un sospirone, devi sentirti in obbligo di aprire (o fingere) di aprire i tuoi orizzonti e il tuo bacino di utenza parlando anche di altro che non si faccia a letto o sui ribaltabili di un'auto....
Se ne hai voglia e bisogno o interesse discuti di altro.... altrimenti faremo a meno dei tuoi spunti e discuteremo solo sulle tue rivelazioni peccaminose!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ti dai troppa importanza.... *la più letta...inizia la guerra...chi mi vuole fuori di qui....*
> ..............
> (*brava, belal, cpace sessualmente, con possibilità ecponomiche, la più letta*, io ti degno di parlarmi a te invece no...) ........


 
pssss

non era anche la più seducente o quella che riceveva più mp?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pssss
> 
> non era anche la più seducente o quella che riceveva più mp?


acc... io sono quella con più Alzheimer allora...vinto qualcosa?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io non ho vinto nessun premio, però è innegabile che venivo criticata in continuazione...per cui che senso ha raccontare cose personali di me a chi non mi potrebbe capire. Ci sono anche i MP e quelli si posso utilizzare con le persone di cui mi fido e che mi stanno simpatiche...*Come sono stata definita da voi? Ma andiamo..una lista infinita di cattiverie*


sicura che sia colpa nostra? 
che la lista fosse infinita?
che fossero proprio cattiverie?

non è, forse, che noi abbiamo fatto considerazioni oggettive strettamente conseguenti a quel che tu hai raccontato e che i casi in cui sono state scritte parole ingiuriose sono stati estremamente limitati?

non è che un po' di autocritica ti farebbe male, eh!


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sicura che sia colpa nostra?
> che la lista fosse infinita?
> che fossero proprio cattiverie?
> 
> ...


Noi non siamo competenti...lei con noi non ci vuole parlare...il che vuol dire che lei si ritiene una spanna sopra, il che vuol quindi sottointendere che non è lei che deve insieme a noi far autocritica ma solo noi abbassare i toni (che mi paiono, graie a ciò che lei ha postato fino a ieri già abbastanza bassi...baso ventre direi!) poi da stamattina ci vuol parlare ancora e di argomenti un pò più seri...e con tutti dato che il giochetto si stava rompendo (o stava rompendo...dipende) e qui o si partecipa e i soliloqui non fanno molta presa...stiamo a vedere che finchè c'è da riflettere con argomenti seri va bene per tutti... ma secondo me ricade nel pecoreccio palese o velato... io spero per lei e per noi che capisca che qui si fa sul serio e anche se incompetenti ognuno può apportarte qualcosa all'altro... vediamo....e partecipiamo...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Hai ragione però gli utenti che hanno commentato fino ad adesso questa frase sono stati i più aggressivi e maleducati verso di me, a parte quelli della lista. Agli altri chiedo scusa..hai ragione


aggressività è un conto (spiegabile anche con l'attaccamento per un forum che ha un suo perchè, e che tu sembri travisare)

maleducazione è un altro conto e comunque quella che tu chiami maleducazione è, in gran parte, fisiologica reazione a quel che tu dici

tu sostieni che quel che racconti di fare non lede nessuno, mentre molti di noi ritengono che non sia così
a fronte di ciò, tu ritieni offensivi post che non contengono insulti ma semplici repliche, peraltro esenti da turpiloquio, a tue provocatorie e spesso volgari asserzioni 

ecchessei! la regina del "2 pesi e 2 misure"!


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aggressività è un conto (spiegabile anche con l'attaccamento per un forum che ha un suo perchè, e che tu sembri travisare)
> 
> maleducazione è un altro conto e comunque quella che tu chiami maleducazione è, in gran parte, fisiologica reazione a quel che tu dici
> 
> ...


Ma io ti amo quasi... perchè non riesco ada esser tanto concisa quando spiego certe cose io!!!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> E' facile, ma mi hanno attaccata dicendo che sono un troll, il conte, una zoccola e altre cattiverie: sempre e solo cattiverie...mai una critica costruttiva


quando abbiamo provato a parlare seriamente con te tu hai reagito come una persona arrogante e piena di sè punta sul vivo

son questo, son quello, son fra' ... da velletri.

e a noi?


per noi puoi essere uno (te stessa), nessuno (il conte :mexican e centomila (troll, fake e chi più ne ha più ne metta) ma sempre su ciò che scrivi rispondiamo

scendi da 'sto piedistallo (se sei "uno" ti conviene pure)


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> *Ma io ti amo quasi*... perchè non riesco ada esser tanto concisa quando spiego certe cose io!!!


 
baciami stupida! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando abbiamo provato a parlare seriamente con te tu hai reagito come una persona arrogante e piena di sè punta sul vivo
> 
> son questo, son quello, son fra' ... da velletri.
> 
> ...


 
*  tanto per togliere il dubbio:

a noi non ce ne può fregare di meno

puoi essere una metalmeccanica semianalfabeta (come a volte è pure parso, eh!) o un luminare della neurochirurgia, bella o leccabile secondo il tuo standard mexican, slanciata o chiatta, alla sostanza di ciò che dici ognuno avrebbe risposto come ha fatto

sei tu che ti sei iscritta al forum e ci sei venuta a raccontare quanto ti piace questo e quello

se ti esalta di essere contattata in mp in virtù delle performances che racconti eek vien da pensare che tu sia più giovane di quel che dici (o più immatura)


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Credo di averlo già detto in altra discussione: non è una medician amara eh? non è che, con un sospirone, devi sentirti in obbligo di *aprire *(o fingere) di aprire i tuoi orizzonti e *il tuo bacino di utenza* parlando anche di altro che non si faccia a letto o sui ribaltabili di un'auto....
> Se ne hai voglia e bisogno o interesse discuti di altro.... altrimenti faremo a meno dei tuoi spunti e discuteremo solo sulle tue rivelazioni peccaminose!


  

più di quanto non ha già fatto? :rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

*Amoremio*

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
quando parte parte:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> quando parte parte:mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando abbiamo provato a parlare seriamente con te tu hai reagito come una persona arrogante e piena di sè punta sul vivo
> 
> son questo, son quello, son fra' ... da velletri.
> 
> ...


Tu baci is megl che uan?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> * tanto per togliere il dubbio:
> 
> a noi non ce ne può fregare di meno
> 
> ...


trii baci is megl che uan or tù?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più di quanto non ha già fatto? :rotfl:


Tolgo un bacino...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Tolgo un bacino...


 
a me o a lei?


meglio che lo togli a me,
se lo togli a lei cosa resta? un'utenza insoddisfatta?


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me o a lei?
> 
> 
> meglio che lo togli a me,
> ...


 
Se parlate di messalina è fuori dal giro..si sta innamorando.
Quindi il suo repertorio hard è concluso. Inizia la fase sentimentale,più adata alla calura estiva


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se parlate di messalina è fuori dal giro..si sta innamorando.
> Quindi il suo repertorio hard è concluso. Inizia la fase sentimentale,più adata alla calura estiva


proprio adesso che cominciavo a imparare qualcosa


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> trii baci is megl che uan or tù?


of course!


di corsa! :mexican:


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> of course!
> 
> 
> di corsa! :mexican:


sappi che sulla mia lavatrice non ci monti più!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se parlate di messalina è fuori dal giro..si sta innamorando.
> Quindi il suo repertorio hard è concluso. Inizia la fase sentimentale,più adata alla calura estiva


 
petta ...

come funziona?

se si innamora smette di far sesso? 

con chi?

- busta 1,  
-     "     2,
-     "     3,
-     "     4,
- busta marito,
- busta amanti occasionali
- ti tocchi?

:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> sappi che sulla mia lavatrice non ci monti più!


 
non è che te la puoi prendere con me perchè sei di cattivo umore per aver perso la possibilità di acculturarti al sesso estremo, eh!:incazzato::mexican:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che te la puoi prendere con me perchè sei di cattivo umore per aver perso la possibilità di acculturarti al sesso estremo, eh!:incazzato::mexican:


 Abbiate fede che qualcun altro si iscrive...


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

ho rivisto il conte..mi ha tirato su di morale per le mie pene d'amore..un vero galantuomo..so che che è scappato con la contessa matraini:mexican:


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

mi ha dedicato una sonata di Schumann..un pianista focosissimo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Io ho incontrato il mio vecchio boss, mi son comprata una maglietta, un paio di jeans, un vestito, una giacca... ovviamente un paio di scarpe... e ora mi fumo una siga...ve ne cala?


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho incontrato il mio vecchio boss, mi son comprata una maglietta, un paio di jeans, un vestito, una giacca... ovviamente un paio di scarpe... e ora mi fumo una siga...ve ne cala?


 Io mi son mangiato un fiordifragola...


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> mi ha dedicato una sonata di Schumann..un pianista focosissimo!:mrgreen:



Mi suonasse Sonata al chiaro di luna potrei innamorarmene pure io....


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io mi son mangiato un fiordifragola...


a me il fiordifragola è andato di traverso dal ridere pensando ai possibili sviluppi dell'ultimo post dell'autrice del 3d :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi suonasse Sonata al chiaro di luna potrei innamorarmene pure io....


lo vedi che sei un cripto - gay? :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

ieri ho dovuto fare i conti:racchia:ed essi non tornavano


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me il fiordifragola è andato di traverso dal ridere pensando ai possibili sviluppi dell'ultimo post dell'autrice del 3d :carneval:


 Pure a te ingolosisce il fiordifragola? Nostalgica che sei :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri ho dovuto fare i conti:racchia:ed essi non tornavano


 
e dov'erano andati?


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e dov'erano andati?


essi non me lo dissero.chissà


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi suonasse Sonata al chiaro di luna potrei innamorarmene pure io....


Ma sono innamorata di te..non l'hai capito?


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma sono innamorata di te..non l'hai capito?


Davvero?


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Davvero?


Ma sì solo ho paura di non essere il tuo tipo...io di solito ho paura degli uomini molto belli


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure a te ingolosisce il fiordifragola? Nostalgica che sei :carneval:


in questo momento meglio i popcorn e 







ne vuoi?


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> ho rivisto il conte..mi ha tirato su di morale per le mie pene d'amore..un vero galantuomo..so che che è scappato con la contessa matraini:mexican:





messalina ha detto:


> mi ha dedicato una sonata di Schumann..un pianista focosissimo!:mrgreen:


 daniele mo' vieni qua e spiegami il dolore e la sofferenza che deduci da queste puttanate...


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> daniele mo' vieni qua e spiegami il dolore e la sofferenza che deduci da queste puttanate...


Quali puttanate? Comunque sono innamorata di Kid..ma non so se  sono abbastanza gnocca per lui...Il conte è già impegnato :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Quali puttanate? Comunque sono innamorata di Kid..ma non so se sono abbastanza gnocca per lui...Il conte è già impegnato :carneval:


hai detto altre tre inutili puttanate:
1)sei innamorata di kid
2)non sei abbastanza gnocca
3)il conte è già impegnato
e non sono puttante perchè dico che non sono vere. ma perchè denotano (e non importa se vere o false) una personalità stupida e superficiale (e mi sono contenuto)...


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> hai detto altre tre inutili puttanate:
> 1)sei innamorata di kid
> 2)non sei abbastanza gnocca
> 3)il conte è già impegnato
> e non sono puttante perchè dico che non sono vere. ma perchè denotano (e non importa se vere o false) una personalità stupida e superficiale (e mi sono contenuto)...


Perchè parlare di popcorn è di gran cultura?:up:
Scusa il 3d è sul conte ho parlato del conte, poi le altre affermazioni sono cose che riguardano me visto che ho aperto io il topic


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè parlare di popcorn è di gran cultura?:up:
> Scusa il 3d è sul conte ho parlato del conte, poi le altre affermazioni sono cose che riguardano me visto che ho aperto io il topic


 il cazzeggio è una cosa (evviva il cazeggio)...la stupidità è un'altra...e infatti già aprire un thread di questo tipo denota la stessa cosa...


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> il cazzeggio è una cosa (evviva il cazeggio)...la stupidità è un'altra...e infatti già aprire un thread di questo tipo denota la stessa cosa...


  Perchè aprire un thread sui cocoriti denota cosa? Forse invidia...opss..io non so parlare di amore e sesso sono ripetitiva e volgare...


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè aprire un thread sui cocoriti denota cosa? Forse invidia...opss..io non so parlare di amore e sesso sono ripetitiva e volgare...


 no te lo ripeto se vuoi...sei stupida...


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè aprire un thread sui cocoriti denota cosa? Forse invidia...opss..io non so parlare di amore e sesso sono ripetitiva e volgare...


 cos'hai contro i cocoriti?
vogliamo smetterla con questi pregiudizi bigotti e  antropomorfi?


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> no te lo ripeto se vuoi...sei stupida...


Allora intelligentone apri un 3d interessante dal titolo " come mai le donne mi scaricano"!:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Allora intelligentone apri un 3d interessante dal titolo " come mai le donne mi scaricano"!:up:


meglio essere scaricati che avere un quoziente di intelligenza e la sensibilità di un celenterato per giunta ritardato di mente...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> meglio essere scaricati che avere un quoziente di intelligenza e la sensibilità di un celenterato per giunta ritardato di mente...:carneval:


Quindi non ci sarà nessun argomento interessante introdotto dall'utente Eteocle2. Almeno Messalina, con modi e contenuti, tutti suoi, ha provato ad aprire un argomento, interessante per lei, e ammetto di nessuna rilevanza per te. Ma non c'è spazio per tutti? O no?

Evviva Oscuro!:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Quindi non ci sarà nessun argomento interessante introdotto dall'utente Eteocle2. Almeno Messalina, con modi e contenuti, tutti suoi, ha provato ad aprire un argomento, interessante per lei, e ammetto di nessuna rilevanza per te. Ma non c'è spazio per tutti? O no?
> 
> Evviva Oscuro!:carneval:


sai come si dice dalle mie parti? ma famm o' cazz ro piacer!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> sai come si dice dalle mie parti? ma famm o' cazz ro piacer!:carneval:


Dalle mie? Va in mona:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

e tanto per sottolineare l'intelligenza di 'sti personaggioni.... l'"evviva oscuro!" dice tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e tanto per sottolineare l'intelligenza di 'sti personaggioni.... l'"evviva oscuro!" dice tutto...


Ti rode? Er piacione di tradi? Mi so un'utentessa giovane, e da quel che ho letto Oscuro mi è sempre stato simpatico. Ti rode?


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ti rode? Er piacione di tradi? Mi so un'utentessa giovane, e da quel che ho letto Oscuro mi è sempre stato simpatico. Ti rode?


 no mi fa capire quanto sei un pecorone....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

...e qualcuno paventava il rientro di certi utenti... ma se non se non se ne sono mai andati...  ...bah...


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e qualcuno paventava il rientro di certi utenti... ma se non se non se ne sono mai andati...  ...bah...


 zitta tu, vedova di fedifrago!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> zitta tu, vedova di fedifrago!:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 che ne dici se mi scarichi anche tu? così, per non perdere l'abitudine...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> che ne dici se mi scarichi anche tu? così, per non perdere l'abitudine...:carneval:


 













:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Evviva Persa!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Guarda, tu non sai quanto ci solleva il fatto non che il Conte abbia fatto tal cosa ma che tu abbia voluto farcelo sapere....perchè pare l'istesso ma - se leggi bene - è sottilmente differente......
Ragà, ma a questo punto, una iconcina che dopo essersi rotolata dal ridere stira le zampe e la sua animella vola in Pardiso la vogliam mettere?



messalina ha detto:


> ho rivisto il conte..mi ha tirato su di morale per le mie pene d'amore..un vero galantuomo..so che che è scappato con la contessa matraini:mexican:


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho incontrato il mio vecchio boss, mi son comprata una maglietta, un paio di jeans, un vestito, una giacca... ovviamente un paio di scarpe... e ora mi fumo una siga...ve ne cala?


Moltissimo....uhè, chi mi accompagna domani al supermercato a comprare i biscotti per colazione? li ho finiti!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Davvero?


Si, da quando ti ha visto travestito da palombaro sottovuoto!!! Sei stato tu a postare la foto no?


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Quali puttanate? Comunque sono innamorata di Kid..ma non so se sono abbastanza gnocca per lui...Il conte è già impegnato :carneval:


Non è che non sei abbastanza gnocca...sei troppo gnocca...a uno normale viene l'ansia da prestazione se pensa di giacere con una troppo gnocca, troppo professionale e sessualmente tanto avanti...
Però guarda, son sicura che se riesce a licenziare la colf, con le  referenze che tu stessa hai millantato....bè, Kid quanti bagni hai in casa? io un pensierino su ce lo farei!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè parlare di popcorn è di gran cultura?:up:
> Scusa il 3d è sul conte ho parlato del conte, poi le altre affermazioni sono cose che riguardano me visto che ho aperto io il topic


Infatti Eteocle, ha ragione....il topic è del Conte e lei parla di lei...parliamo orsù di lei....non è difficile....se dice cose serie le rispondi seriamente, se dice puttanate dai sfogo al peggio di te.... tieni il tono.... :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè parlare di popcorn è di gran cultura?:up:
> .....


insomma sei incontentabile 
non ti piacciono i pop corn 
non ti piace leccare i sanitari anche se prima sembrava di sì :mrgreen: e pure se lo fai solo con i narcisi che sono una delle categorie di uomini che mi sembrava preferissi
tra un po' ci dirai che non ami i narcisi? :carneval:

ma cosa ti piace  (a parte kid)?


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Infatti Eteocle, ha ragione....il topic è del Conte e lei parla di lei...parliamo orsù di lei....non è difficile....se dice cose serie le rispondi seriamente, se dice puttanate dai sfogo al peggio di te.... tieni il tono.... :rotfl:


 ultimamente sono un po' sbadato...dove sarebbero le cose serie postate da mesalina?:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> insomma sei incontentabile
> non ti piacciono i pop corn
> non ti piace leccare i sanitari anche se prima sembrava di sì :mrgreen: e pure se lo fai solo con i narcisi che sono una delle categorie di uomini che mi sembrava preferissi
> tra un po' ci dirai che non ami i narcisi? :carneval:
> ...


la pallavolo e i culi femminili


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ultimamente sono un po' sbadato...dove sarebbero le cose serie postate da mesalina?:carneval:


Quando prova ad apèrire una discusisone in cui noi parliamo tra noi per tot pagine e leiinterviene solo in 3 post tipo....e l'aveva aperta lei... ma forse dire che il conte è focoso è più importante che dire altro... non capisco a lei che gliene cale però....io son contenta che il Conte sia un bel tipo o un tipo focoso...buon per lui... ma a lei? boh...

Scusa Amoremio, COME SAREBBE A DIRE che non le piace più lavare i sanitari con la lingua? da quando? dove lo ha scritto? perchè? era diventata la mia eroina.... volevo provare anche io a vedere se la saliva essendo acida corrodesse meglio i residui di calcare che quell'odiosissima Anitra wc.... invece che fa, molla anche lei? avrai capito male, guarda... io l'avevo letto bene e manco una volta sola... a lei piaceva.... non vorrei che le fosse andato a schifo perchè uno dei 4 amici fosse andato a risparmio anche con l'acqua dello sciacquone!!!
Io voglioc he Messalina apra un nuovo thread per spiegarci perchè dal giorno alla notte non gradisce più certa pratica...

p.s.: volevo precisare ch eio faccio dell'ironia su una questione a cui non credo affatto.... manco se lo vedessi crederei che una persona sia capace di mettersi a pulire con la lingua sanitari ma manco la cucina, il balcone e la camera da letto...e siccome io mi ritengo presa per i fondelli, rispondo a tono.... quandosento, invece, che si ha voglia di dire cose sensate son la I ugualmente ad intervenite a modo.... est modus in rebus ed io uso lo stesso modo che chi interloquisce con me usa! era chiaro ma ci tengo a riprecisare...anche perchè ora inizio ad annoiarmi anche io... e delle mie stesse battute! L'emendatio di questo post è molto posteriore alla sua scrittura poichè volevo far notare che ciò che c'è scritto - mi spiace - è proprio ciò che intendevo scriverci... se io scrivo idiozie sulla mia stessa persona non pretendo che gli altri mi considerino diversamente da come io stessa mi pongo! Se io dico di me che faccio pipì a letto non mi lamento se poi la gente mi canzona chiamandomi "piscialletto"....è chiaru stu fattu?


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Quando prova ad apèrire una discusisone in cui noi parliamo tra noi per tot pagine e leiinterviene solo in 3 post tipo....e l'aveva aperta lei... ma forse dire che il conte è focoso è più importante che dire altro... non capisco a lei che gliene cale però....io son contenta che il Conte sia un bel tipo o un tipo focoso...buon per lui... ma a lei? boh...
> 
> Scusa Amoremio, COME SAREBBE A DIRE che non le piace più lavare i sanitari con la lingua? da quando? dove lo ha scritto? perchè? era diventata la mia eroina.... volevo provare anche io a vedere se la saliva essendo acida corrodesse meglio i residui di calcare che quell'odiosissima Anitra wc.... invece che fa, molla anche lei? avrai capito male, guarda... io l'avevo letto bene e manco una volta sola... a lei piaceva.... non vorrei che le fosse andato a schifo perchè uno dei 4 amici fosse andato a risparmio anche con l'acqua dello sciacquone!!!
> Io voglioc he Messalina apra un nuovo thread per spiegarci perchè dal giorno alla notet non gradisce più certa pratica...


 evidentemente non lecca solo sanitari:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Però io lo avevo predetto: nun ce la pò fa!!!
Tuttavia tra un pò mi stanco anche io...mi sto annoiando...e se qui si annoia una delle poche che la crede comunque reale mi sa che le tocca tirar fuori qualche altro piantarello, minaccia di svelar tutto alla sua colllega o apertura altro thread serio.... se cedo io, ultimo baluardo della credulità umana (quindi cogliona... perchè comincio sul serio a crederlo eh!), si cola a picco!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Luglio 2010)

.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> la pallavolo e i culi femminili


fatti più in là :carneval:

mica lo chiedevo a te 
(tu non hai mai parlato di rapporti ambigui con i sanitari: forse ci nascondi la complessità della tua personalità?)


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...
> Scusa Amoremio, COME SAREBBE A DIRE che non le piace più lavare i sanitari con la lingua? da quando? dove lo ha scritto? perchè? era diventata la mia eroina.... volevo provare anche io a vedere se la saliva essendo acida corrodesse meglio i residui di calcare che quell'odiosissima Anitra wc.... invece che fa, molla anche lei? avrai capito male, guarda... io l'avevo letto bene e manco una volta sola... a lei piaceva.... non vorrei che le fosse andato a schifo perchè uno dei 4 amici fosse andato a risparmio anche con l'acqua dello sciacquone!!!
> Io voglioc he Messalina apra un nuovo thread per spiegarci perchè dal giorno alla notte non gradisce più certa pratica...
> 
> ............


ma se ha polemizzato con lettrice solo perchè ha detto che le "sembrava" che lo gradisse

comunque,
Anitra wc è un ottimo prodotto
scioglie qualunque cosa
ora non lo trovo più e temo lo abbiano sostituito con Duck wc (che volpina eh?) che non è altrettanto buono

se pensi di usar la lingua, ci dovrai mettere del bel .... (si potrà dire "olio di gomito" in questo caso? )  olio di scheletro fibroso linguale 

almeno mangiati un limone prima :up:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Però io lo avevo predetto: nun ce la pò fa!!!
> Tuttavia tra un pò mi stanco anche io...mi sto annoiando...e se qui si annoia una delle poche che la crede comunque reale mi sa che le tocca tirar fuori qualche altro piantarello, minaccia di svelar tutto alla sua colllega o apertura altro thread serio.... se cedo io, ultimo baluardo della credulità umana (quindi cogliona... perchè comincio sul serio a crederlo eh!), si cola a picco!!! :rotfl:


ma di chi parli?
quale collega?
la colleganza è ancora un valore?
ti tocchi?


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se ha polemizzato con lettrice solo perchè ha detto che le "sembrava" che lo gradisse
> 
> comunque,
> Anitra wc è un ottimo prodotto
> ...


Guarda, io ci ho preso un bel meno per aver scritto velatamente che magari non le piace più perchè qualcuno non aveva scaricato avendo fatto pipì.... ma mi chiedo: non era lei la stessa che adorava il pissing? ho unito solo le due pratiche...una alla volta non è offensiva anzi consigliabile e condivisibile ai più, unite assieme le due pratiche sono riprovevoli e volgari anche per uan utente come lei? mah....
Io ribadisco: io seguo il tono...se mi si parla di pomodori parlo di ortaggi, se mi si parla di Socrate rispondo con platone!!!
No Ammmmmoremio, il limone no...mi fa acidità!!! Mi lego una spugnetta spontex tipo riccio della pubblicità sopra la lingua!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma di chi parli?
> quale collega?
> la colleganza è ancora un valore?
> ti tocchi?


La sua, di collega... non hai seguito? allora, Messalina ci ha aperto alle sue pratiche...all'inizio le siam andati dietro ma dopo, quando diventava veramente risibile il suo modo di esporsi non proprio a cecio, abbiamo risposto a tono...sai, noi non adepti al lato dell'obscure sex facciamo ironia parlando di ciò che non sappiamo...allora lei ha scritto prima che le abbiam dato dolore: e noi abbiam smesso per un momento anche perchè nel dubbio.... poi ha scritto che siamo cattivoni e l'avrebbe detto alla sua collega psicoterapeuta se continuare o no a divulgare ocn noi il suo sapere: e noi le abbiam risposto che di sicuro la sua psicoterapeuta le avrebbe detto di lasciarci stare.... ioho ipotizzato, veggente che nonson altro, che sarebeb spuntato un argomento serio datosi che a pratiche di hot-sex si rispondeva con ironic-sex, pratica che spegne ogni gener di bollore e nonpernette il riattizzarsi dell'argomento in questione: argomento serio aperto, e conclusosi miseramente (e se hai letto giuro che abbiam risposto con impegno e serioetà perchè nel dubbio io così faccio...si argomenta seriamente su argomenti seri!) per mancanza di materia originale....insomma, stavamo a parlarci addosso noi.....

Questo il riassunto.... ora pare che certe pratiche nonpiaccian più....che il Conte sia focoso....e noi boh, saremo sempre i soliti strunz.... mah... perchè tu dove eri rimasta?

Sto cedendo...sto cedendo...lo sento....


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> La sua, di collega... non hai seguito? allora, Messalina ci ha aperto alle sue pratiche...all'inizio le siam andati dietro ma dopo, quando diventava veramente risibile il suo modo di esporsi non proprio a cecio, abbiamo risposto a tono...sai, noi non adepti al lato dell'obscure sex facciamo ironia parlando di ciò che non sappiamo...allora lei ha scritto prima che le abbiam dato dolore: e noi abbiam smesso per un momento anche perchè nel dubbio.... poi ha scritto che siamo cattivoni e l'avrebbe detto alla sua collega psicoterapeuta se continuare o no a divulgare ocn noi il suo sapere: e noi le abbiam risposto che di sicuro la sua psicoterapeuta le avrebbe detto di lasciarci stare.... ioho ipotizzato, veggente che nonson altro, che sarebeb spuntato un argomento serio datosi che a pratiche di hot-sex si rispondeva con ironic-sex, pratica che spegne ogni gener di bollore e nonpernette il riattizzarsi dell'argomento in questione: argomento serio aperto, e conclusosi miseramente (e se hai letto giuro che abbiam risposto con impegno e serioetà perchè nel dubbio io così faccio...si argomenta seriamente su argomenti seri!) per mancanza di materia originale....insomma, stavamo a parlarci addosso noi.....
> 
> Questo il riassunto.... ora pare che certe pratiche nonpiaccian più....che il Conte sia focoso....e noi boh, saremo sempre i soliti strunz.... mah... *perchè tu dove eri rimasta?*
> 
> *Sto cedendo...sto cedendo...lo sento...*.


 
boh, 
forse l'avevo letto ma si è perso nella complessità della mia personalità



no, dai, non fare così ...

la stiamo perdendo, la stiamo perdendo ... 

carica a 200

libera ... :mexican:


----------



## messalina (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> insomma sei incontentabile
> non ti piacciono i pop corn
> non ti piace leccare i sanitari anche se prima sembrava di sì :mrgreen: e pure se lo fai solo con i narcisi che sono una delle categorie di uomini che mi sembrava preferissi
> tra un po' ci dirai che non ami i narcisi? :carneval:
> ...


  Adoro i narcisi


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Adoro i narcisi


meno male che l'hai confermato :blabla:

rischiavamo di perdere tutte le certezze :carneval:


----------



## Malakai (8 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Adoro i narcisi


Come stai?hai letto i messaggi pvt che ti ho mandato?


----------

